# [OOC] Pathfinder: Second Darkness



## Aeson (Oct 15, 2009)

This is an out of character thread for my Second Darkness game. Please post characters and comments here.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2009)

So, as we talked, I think I'll be doing the Barbarian Cleric. So, have you yet given thought on the starting level yet?

I would like to suggest at least 2 so that I can start with both classes


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm interested. Any specifics (use of traits, generating abilities, allowed classes...)?

Here the background of my Half-Orc Druid (made him for this path, but we didn't came far (TRM's Second Darkness):

[sblock=Background]
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock]
Rorgar has lived his early life as a little dog biter in the seedier parts of Riddleport. His first memory is of himself avoiding to become pigmeat beyond the waves. As an orphan who didn't know if all this was a terrible accident or if his own parents tried to hush him, Rorgar had a difficult early life.
His life changed after trying to pick-pocket an elderly man he thaught to be just another soggy plum. The man revealed himself to be a druid and he saw potential in Rorgar. Thinking that better than ending in an earth bath, he followed him. There, he grew strong and wise.
This sect venerates more primal powers an less nature gods like Gozreh. They think they are charged to protect the material realm from otherworldly, unnatural forces (including celestials!).
After the shadow in the sky has become visible from all around Riddleport, the druid elders have performed some auguries, and all the signs point the same way—something or someone in Riddleport is connected to the blot, and it means bad news for the region. Rorgar has avoided the sleazy, dirty town for most of his 'new' life, traveling there only when accompanying his now deceased mentor, and although he doesn’t relish the prospect of going there now, he has little other choice. Fortunately, Kronk, a dwarf with a 'special' insight, is in town, and Rorgar has heard this friend (?) will be taking part in some gambling thing at a place called the Gold Goblin or at least will work near there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm open to anyway you want to generate the character. All classes in the core book are open. The game will start in Varisia so the regional feats are open. You don't have to be from there.

I didn't know there was another Second Darkness game. I looked.

Rat you start out as a 0/0 level character.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Rat you start out as a 0/0 level character.




Aww phoey! I'll just take 1 level of barbarian then and multiclass to cleric on the next? That ok?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2009)

Aeson said:


> I'm open to anyway you want to generate the character. All classes in the core book are open. The game will start in Varisia so the regional feats are open. You don't have to be from there.
> 
> I didn't know there was another Second Darkness game. I looked.
> 
> Rat you start out as a 0/0 level character.



Emphasis on 'was'. I'm happy this path is up here again. Rise of the Runelords adventure path has two ongoing and two or three abandoned games.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 15, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Aww phoey! I'll just take 1 level of barbarian then and multiclass to cleric on the next? That ok?



 I was joking with you. 


Walking Dad said:


> Emphasis on 'was'. I'm happy this path is up here again. Rise of the Runelords adventure path has two ongoing and two or three abandoned games.



 I hope to get this one to the end but we'll have to see.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 15, 2009)

Aeson said:


> I was joking with you.




I kinda guessed so, but you didn't give a straight answer to the level question


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm liking the Pathfinder system quite a bit, so I'd like to give it a go. This path doesn't seem to have the free players handout that RotRL does. Is there anything specific we'd need to know about the area? 

Would a Paladin be completely out of place? If so, maybe a Ranger?


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay, so I am going to make a Human Male Sorcerer with the Air Elemental Bloodline.

Stats are going to be:

Name: Claud 

Hair Color: Brown

Eyes: Brown

Skin: Slightly Tanned

Height: 5,10

Age: 24

Alignment: Neutral Good

2nd level Human Sorcerer, Air Elemental Bloodline

HP: 11
AC: 11

Speed: 30 feet

Hit Die: d6

Base Attack Bonus:+1

Combat Maneuver Bonus=+0
Combat Maneuver Defense=11

Saves
Fort: +1
Ref:+1
Will:+3

Str: 8
Dex: 12
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 10
Cha: 16(14 base +2 for being Human)

Skills
Appraise 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill modifier+Int modifier=+7
Bluff 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Cha modifier=+8
Fly 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Dex modifier=+6
Knowledge(Arcana) 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Int modifier=+7
Knowledge(The Planes) 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+int modifier=+7
Spellcraft 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Int modifier=+7

Spells are going to be:

Cantrips
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Presdigitation
Mage Hand
Light

1st Level
Mage Armor
Color Spray

Feats
Eschew Materials(Sorcerer Bonus Feat)
Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration

Spells per day
1st level-5

Spell-Like Abilities
Elemental Ray: 1d6+1 electricity damage, Ranged Touch Attack, Usable six times per day.

Bloodline Arcana
Claud can change any spell that does energy damage to do electricity damage.

Equipment
30 Rations
Bedroll 
4 Flasks
Waterskin
4 Bars of Soap
20 sheets of parchment
Quill Pen
2 Ink Bottles
Dagger-1d4,19-20/X2, Range-10 ft.(This is more for use as a knife than for fighting)
Shortbow-1d6 X3 60 ft.
Arrows(20)


I will post things like character backround later. I may give him a last name, but I am not sure yet.

Okay, for skills I have 12 at second level because I have 3+Int modifier(I get an extra one for being Human) at first level. Under the Favored Class ruled you can either gain an extra skill point or an additional hit point(eve at first level) so I chose to take an additional skill point at first and second level. Giving me a total of 12 skill points at second level.


----------



## Willette (Oct 15, 2009)

Is recruitment still going on for this/how many players are you taking?

Also, when you say core book is that PHB and such or pathfinders stuff as i'm kinda new to this and have some books but no pathfinder stuff.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 15, 2009)

Willette said:


> Is recruitment still going on for this/how many players are you taking?
> 
> Also, when you say core book is that PHB and such or pathfinders stuff as i'm kinda new to this and have some books but no pathfinder stuff.




Pathfinder is an updated/altered 3.5

So Pathfinder's Core is Paizo Pathfinder stuff, not the standard 3.5 PHB.  Paizo DOES have a System Reference Document online and accessible without cost or downloading.

I forget the exact location though.


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 15, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I forget the exact location though.




Pathfinder Roleplaying Game Reference Document


----------



## Aeson (Oct 16, 2009)

jkason said:


> I'm liking the Pathfinder system quite a bit, so I'd like to give it a go. This path doesn't seem to have the free players handout that RotRL does. Is there anything specific we'd need to know about the area?
> 
> Would a Paladin be completely out of place? If so, maybe a Ranger?



 It's not free but there is a players guide to this adventure path. I'll get back to you on specifics.

I think the ranger would fit in a little better. 


Willette said:


> Is recruitment still going on for this/how many players are you taking?
> 
> Also, when you say core book is that PHB and such or pathfinders stuff as i'm kinda new to this and have some books but no pathfinder stuff.



 Yes I mean the Pathfinder Core Rule Book. As Galeros has shared there is a reference guide you can use if you don't have the book.

I'd like 5-6 players. Talking about this game started in the hivemind thread. Galeros, Blackrat and hafrogman all showed interest. If you, Walking Dad and jkason join then we might have enough.

Theroc, were you wanting to play or just commenting?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2009)

I could play if there's room, but I was originally just helping Willette out.  I am limited to the PFD though, I don't own the books.

I'd also need to know more about the setting/adventure hook to see if a concept jumps into my head.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 16, 2009)

We're going to start in Varisia. It's a region on Golarion the Pathfinder Setting. Since it's low level it would make sense that the PCs be from there. I'm not going to force that though if someone has a concept they really want to run with.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2009)

Hm... what is the starting level/basic theme/etc... of your campaign, how are attributes decided/any houserules/etc...?

Sorry if it's a load of questions, but the more info I have, the more likely an idea will take form for the campaign.  Do you have a specific goal in mind for the party to begin with, or are we going to roleplaying out meeting one another?


----------



## Aeson (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm really new at this. all the questions will help.

Rat is planning a multiclass character so we're starting at 2nd level. No houserules. Use standard character creation from the book. If you like rolling or point buy then go with whichever. Golarion has regional feats. If you don't have access to that info but know where you want to be from I'll be happy to help. I'd like everyone to know each other.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 16, 2009)

Galeros said:


> I will post things like character backround later. I may give him a last name, but I am not sure yet.
> 
> One thing I was never quite clear on was Bonus Spells. Those are extra actual spells, like Color Spray, right? Not just extra castings per day.
> 
> Hmmm, how many skill points do we get at 1st level? I remember it being 2+Int modifier X4 in 3.5, but that apparently has changed.



Go ahead and bump yourself up to 2nd to be in line with Blackrat.

 For you skill ranks will be 2 +int mod per level. They did make some changes. Some skills were taken out and some were rolled into others.

Bonus spells start at 3rd level. They are spells you can cast in addition to your daily spells. Unlike the known spells you can't change them out.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool! I'll try to rip myself from the Xbox at weekend for long enough to get the char done... You know, having no knowledge of the world except the few tidbits I found from the wiki, I could need some help with background. I could write a generic barbaric tribe stuff though...


----------



## Aeson (Oct 16, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Cool! I'll try to rip myself from the Xbox at weekend for long enough to get the char done... You know, having no knowledge of the world except the few tidbits I found from the wiki, I could need some help with background. I could write a generic barbaric tribe stuff though...



 My knowledge of the setting is still a little limited. I'll do what I can to help. The setting is very rich for such a young one.


I would like to see about getting started 10/23 or 10/24.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2009)

So what's the pointbuy standard in PF?

EDIT: Ah, found it. You said we could choose the generating system. As I see, that Heroic rolling would generate the best stats on average... That's the 2d6+6 for each score... Would it be ok?


----------



## Aeson (Oct 16, 2009)

I have no problem with it. I'd like to see someone use the dice pool to see what they come up with.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2009)

It seems a bit too complicated to me 

Okay, here's stats with 2d6+6 system:
STR 15, DEX 13, CON 16, INT 12, WIS 17, CHA 13


----------



## Aeson (Oct 16, 2009)

You're gonna be a beast.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2009)

I told you it gives pretty good results on average 

If you want, I have nothing against dropping some of them down. Let's say str and wis by 1 each for example...


----------



## Aeson (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't like saying no. Let's see what else we have to work with from the others. 

Those are your 2 main stats. I don't know if you want to do that.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2009)

That's exactly why. It would downgrade the muchciness a bit but not much since it wouldn't drop the ability modifiers. It'd just take 4 levels longer to get them upped...


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 16, 2009)

Any chance of re-using my Monk from TRM's game? (Chan Ti) He may need a few tweaks but he is almost there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Cool! I'll try to rip myself from the Xbox at weekend for long enough to get the char done... You know, having no knowledge of the world except the few tidbits I found from the wiki, I could need some help with background. I could write a generic barbaric tribe stuff though...



Sounds like a Soanti. Aren't they described in RoTRL PG (free) ?



Blackrat said:


> So what's the pointbuy standard in PF?
> 
> EDIT: Ah, found it. You said we could choose the generating system. As I see, that Heroic rolling would generate the best stats on average... That's the 2d6+6 for each score... Would it be ok?



Standard roll seems to be on one level with standard fantasy point buy.
Classic roll seems to be on one level with low fantasy point buy.
Heroic would be something between high & epic fantasy point buy?

I prefer point buy over rolling, but here are the rolled stats:

Heroic Ability roll (2d6+6=16, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=11, 2d6+6=10, 2d6+6=14, 2d6+6=18)

Would be:

Str:14 Dex: 15 Con: 16
Int:11 Wis:18 Cha:10

without racial bonus.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sounds like a Soanti. Aren't they described in RoTRL PG (free) ?




Yeah, as I talked with Aeson earlier, my character will be Shoanti of the Skull Clan. But other than that, I don't have much knowledge in the world


----------



## Aeson (Oct 16, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> That's exactly why. It would downgrade the muchciness a bit but not much since it wouldn't drop the ability modifiers. It'd just take 4 levels longer to get them upped...



 We'll see.


ghostcat said:


> Any chance of re-using my Monk from TRM's game? (Chan Ti) He may need a few tweaks but he is almost there.



 I want to see of those that asked already who wants to play. Can we hold you in reserve?


Walking Dad said:


> Sounds like a Soanti. Aren't they described in RoTRL PG (free) ?
> 
> 
> Standard roll seems to be on one level with standard fantasy point buy.
> ...



 Looks good. I'd take those. 


Blackrat said:


> Yeah, as I talked with Aeson earlier, my character will be Shoanti of the Skull Clan. But other than that, I don't have much knowledge in the world



 The Shoanti are in the RothRL guide.

Information about the area as well. Looks like this Adventure Path started in the same country.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 16, 2009)

Aeson said:


> We'll see.
> 
> I want to see of those that asked already who wants to play. Can we hold you in reserve?



I'm interested. Want to play the half-orc druid Rorgar.



> Looks good. I'd take those.



Will take them. Crunch will be ready on Monday.



> The Shoanti are in the RothRL guide.
> 
> Information about the area as well. Looks like this Adventure Path started in the same country.



So, can we use both guides. I think I have both...
Especially regarding traits.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2009)

Is there some wiki or something we can use for these traits?  I obviously don't have access to the related player's guides, and I currently have no concept, and I was thinking perhaps the traits would give me a concept.

That is, if I am not a reserve player.  If I am, I won't worry so much about such things.  I'll be using the Epic campaign point buy though(hopefully so I come out somewhat in line with Blackrat without risking my horrid luck)


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 16, 2009)

Aeson said:


> I want to see of those that asked already who wants to play. Can we hold you in reserve?



OK. I'll be around.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 16, 2009)

There is a wiki. PathfinderWiki

Rise of the Runelord guide is a free download at Paizo.com. you're welcome to use that and the wiki. If you have the guide to Second Darkness of course that is open to use also. Campaign Setting books like the companions also open.


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks like everyone's rolling? I did the same, then, and got this:

STR 15, DEX 16, CON 15, INT 10, WIS 14, CHA 13

That's before racial adjustments. I'm planning on a dwarven ranger (A spelunker using Riddleport as a base between treks to explore the cave systems in the Calphiak Mountains), so Con would be 17, Wis 16, and Cha 11. 

Are we using traits? And if so, has Paizo put out any Dwarf racial traits?


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 16, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Go ahead and bump yourself up to 2nd to be in line with Blackrat.
> 
> For you skill ranks will be 2 +int mod per level. They did make some changes. Some skills were taken out and some were rolled into others.
> 
> Bonus spells start at 3rd level. They are spells you can cast in addition to your daily spells. Unlike the known spells you can't change them out.




For skills: Well, I would get 3+Int modifier for being Human. So that would put me at 10 skill points at 2nd level. I was just curious, as it seems that this is one of the rules that has changed, and apparently you get a lot less skill points in Pathfinder.

On Bonus Spells: I meant Bonus Spells for a high Charisma score. According to the PFRD Claud is eligible for one 1st level bonus spell, so I gave him an extra spell, "Color Spray".

Getting Started


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2009)

Galeros said:


> On Bonus Spells: I meant Bonus Spells for a high Charisma score. According to the PFRD Claud is eligible for one 1st level bonus spell, so I gave him an extra spell, "Color Spray".
> 
> Getting Started




I believe it's the other way around, actually. You can cast once more per day for that bonus spell, but Known Spells for a sorcerer are unaffected by a high charisma. They lay that out in the sorcerer class description:

Sorcerers


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 16, 2009)

jkason said:


> I believe it's the other way around, actually. You can cast once more per day for that bonus spell, but Known Spells for a sorcerer are unaffected by a high charisma. They lay that out in the sorcerer class description:
> 
> Sorcerers




Ah, thank you. I will revise my character.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 17, 2009)

So far we have:
Blackrat: Human Barbarian/cleric
Walking Dad: Half-orc Druid
Galeros: Human Sorcerer
jkason: Dwarf Ranger

Also I think there is a free download of character traits. If you can't find it I can email it.

Willette are you still interested? 
I had an invite to hafrogman but if I don't hear from him by the end of the weekend I'll open that spot up.


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 18, 2009)

My character is pretty much done stat wise. For my backstory I am thinking of having him be from the city of Jula in The Sodden Lands. I can come up with a reason for him to know everyone elses character and be in Varisia.

Equipment wise, I guess we will all have basic supplies, yes? For weapons all my character will really want to have is a dagger.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 18, 2009)

ghostcat and Theroc you're both in if you still want in.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 18, 2009)

Aeson said:


> ghostcat and Theroc you're both in if you still want in.




Oh, I got confused with your last update, being not included on the list.

I'll try to think up something in the next day or so.  Things have been a bit hectic 'round here at the moment for me.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 18, 2009)

Aeson said:


> ghostcat and Theroc you're both in if you still want in.



Yes Please. Is my Monk still OK.  If so, I'll check it as I think there may be a few house rules in there.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 18, 2009)

hafrogman decided he didn't want to play. That opened 1 more spot. I felt bad leaving just one person out so I'm letting you all in. If Willet wants in then we have 7.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 18, 2009)

Rcruiting is closed for now. I would like to have all characters ready so we can start by 10/23-10/24. 

what is a reasonable wait time for actions? 24 hours?


----------



## Aeson (Oct 18, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> Yes Please. Is my Monk still OK. If so, I'll check it as I think there may be a few house rules in there.



 Blackrat asked if we could start at 2nd level. I said ok to that so go ahead and bump yourself up to 2nd. I'll have to look at the character a little closer but looks ok so far.


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2009)

Working on Nakeb, and I have a few questions: 

* How are we figuring HP? 
* Which XP chart would you prefer (fast/medium/slow)?
* Standard gold for 2nd level (1,000)?

thanks,

jason


----------



## Theroc (Oct 18, 2009)

My PC time may be limited soon, so my creation may be a bit slower.  If I miss the deadline, would it be possible to include my character's entrance later?  If not, perhaps I should withdraw for now.

Family router died, so my mother is more likely to hijack my computer for internet(since it's the only one that has it at the moment).


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is Claud all statted out. He still needs a backstory. I am also not sure how much gold you want us to have. I put down some basic supplies and weapons for him though.

Name: Claud 

Hair Color: Brown

Eyes: Brown

Skin: Slightly Tanned

Height: 5,10

Age: 24

Alignment: Neutral Good

Deity: None

2nd level Human Sorcerer, Air Elemental Bloodline

HP: 11
AC: 11

Speed: 30 feet

Initiative: +1

Hit Die: d6

Base Attack Bonus:+1

Combat Maneuver Bonus=+0
Combat Maneuver Defense=11

Saves
Fort: +1
Ref:+1
Will:+3

Str: 8
Dex: 12
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 10
Cha: 16(14 base +2 for being Human)

Skills
Appraise 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill modifier+Int modifier=+7
Bluff 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Cha modifier=+8
Fly 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Dex modifier=+6
Knowledge(Arcana) 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Int modifier=+7
Knowledge(The Planes) 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+int modifier=+7
Spellcraft 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Int modifier=+7

Spells are going to be:

Cantrips
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Presdigitation
Mage Hand
Light

1st Level
Mage Armor
Color Spray

Feats
Eschew Materials(Sorcerer Bonus Feat)
Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration

Spells per day
1st level-5

Spell-Like Abilities
Elemental Ray: 1d6+1 electricity damage, Ranged Touch Attack, Usable six times per day.

Bloodline Arcana
Claud can change any spell that does energy damage to do electricity damage.

Equipment
Gold:950
30 Rations
Bedroll 
4 Flasks
Waterskin
4 Bars of Soap
20 sheets of parchment
Quill Pen
2 Ink Bottles
Dagger-1d4,19-20/X2, Range-10 ft.(This is more for use as a knife than for fighting)
Shortbow-1d6 X3 60 ft.
Arrows(20)

Backstory
Claud grew up int the mountaintop city of Jula in The Sodden Lands. Most people disliked the perpetually stormy weather due to the Eye of Abendego, but Claud always enjoyed it. He loved to stand out in the stormy weather and stare at the stormclouds. This always worried his parents, but they let him do so, as he had never been hurt while he was watching the storms. He has als always felt an affinity for the Wind. He would always enjoy it outside when there was a strong breeze. He had dreams of living in a palace floating in the sky, but he thought these dreams were impossible as he had magical talent, all he did was help out his parents with their General Store. He had friends who all became adventurers, all of them left the city of Jula to see the world, but Claud found himself left behind. He began to believe that there was nothing more for him but to end up running his parents store. He had even consulted with a Sorcerer who could assess if a person had an innate ability for magic, but the Sorcerer said Claud had no magic within him. Claud tried apprenticing under a local Wizard for a time, but found that he had no talent for Wizardry. He was discouraged, but he was not going to give up. So, in an almost childlike fashion, decided that he WAS going to gain some sort of magical talent no matter what. He spent much of his spare time for four years calmly meditating on the Wind and wishing fervently for some sort of magic. When it seemed impossible that anything was going to happen, and he was about to give up, he one day found that when he wanted to pick a mug of tea up, that it floated right into his hand. He was astonished at first, but he realized that all of his hard work had finally paid off. The Wind had finally "answered" him. He began to experiment a little more, and found that he could also make light, and tell if something was magical. He even found a way to protect himself with magical armor. The true test of his abilities came when he had to fend off a thief from his parents store, the thief broke in late at night and was attempting to make off with some goods when Claud heard the noise the thief was making(Claud and his parents lived in some rooms above their store). Claud went downstairs and say the thief, he at first tried to fling a hammer at the thief with some of his magic, but he missed. The thief noticed this action and pulled a knife on Claud, panicking, Claud found himself holding out his hand to fend off the thief, and suddenly a old of lightning shot from his hands, injuring the thief and surprising Claud. It took a while for Claud to get used to that fact that he could now use his abilities to harm others. Good fortune came his way when a young son of one of his parent's friends agreed to help with the store, this left Claud with the ability to go out and see the world like he had always wanted to. The first destination he had in mind was Varisia, as he had heard that it was a fairly beautiful region that was not too dangerous. His parents worried about him, but now that he had thew ability to defend himself with his magic, they felt they could trust him to take care of himself. But they did make him practice with a shortbow just in case his powers ever failed him.


Yes, in Claud's case it is less of a Bloodline ability and more of sheer determination.

Oh, and for my 2nd level HP roll I rolled a 3+1 for Con.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 19, 2009)

jkason said:


> Working on Nakeb, and I have a few questions:
> 
> * How are we figuring HP?
> * Which XP chart would you prefer (fast/medium/slow)?
> ...



 Max hp at first roll for each level after. Standard starting gold is fine. We'll use the medium xp scale. 

Theroc we can add you in later if need to. No problem there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Is there some wiki or something we can use for these traits?  I obviously don't have access to the related player's guides, and I currently have no concept, and I was thinking perhaps the traits would give me a concept.
> 
> That is, if I am not a reserve player.  If I am, I won't worry so much about such things.  I'll be using the Epic campaign point buy though(hopefully so I come out somewhat in line with Blackrat without risking my horrid luck)



The basic traits are here: Traits (Pathfinder_OGC)

And some more info (scroll down to Open Game Content):
http://grandwiki.wikidot.com/pfc3



Aeson said:


> Rcruiting is closed for now. I would like to have all characters ready so we can start by 10/23-10/24.
> 
> what is a reasonable wait time for actions? 24 hours?




I (usually) cannot post on the WEs. Other than that, it's fine by me.

[Sblock=Campaign Traits]

_Fools for Friends:_ You don’t think of yourself as a gambler. In fact, you rather detest the whole thing. Unfortunately, one or more of your friends (pick one or more of the other players’ characters) doesn’t think so, and you’ve recently learned that friend—or friends—have decided to go to the Gold Goblin’s “Cheat the Devil and Take his Gold” tournament. Which pretty much means you have to go as well, since if no one’s there to watch out for them, they’ll lose all their money and respect. Again. Sometimes it’s hard being the responsible one. Your devotion to your friendships (even when said friends seem, at times, to be trying to test that devotion) is a point of pride to you. Whenever you take the Aid Another action to help an ally, or whenever an ally aids you in this manner, a successful check grants an additional +1 trait bonus to the check for which aid was being rendered. Additionally, as long as one of your friends is within 30 feet, you gain a +1 trait bonus on all saving throws against charm and compulsion effects.
_Into Enemy Territory:_ The shadow in the sky is visible from all around Riddleport, not just in town. It’s certainly come to the attention of several druids, rangers, and other rural folk who dwell in the nearby mountains, forests, and swamps—among them, yourself. You’ve consulted with several seers and Harrowers, and may even have performed some simple auguries yourself, and all the signs point the same way—something or someone in Riddleport is connected to the blot, and it means bad news for the region. You’ve avoided the sleazy, dirty town for most of your life, traveling there only when absolutely necessary, and although you don’t relish the prospect of going there now, you see little other choice (especially if one of your superiors is ordering you to go investigate). Fortunately, an eccentric friend of yours (pick another PC) is in town, and you’ve heard this friend will be taking part in some gambling thing at a place called the Gold Goblin. Your friend’s always had better luck interacting with the cityfolk, so you’ve decided to accompany your friend to this gambling tournament and plan on letting him find a safe place for you to stay while you’re in town. Your long life of self-sustenance has toughened you and made you more resistant to hardship, in any event—pick one of the
three categories of saving throw. You gain a +1 trait bonus on all saving throws of that type.
_Looking for Work:_ Although out of work, you aren’t particularly keen on the prospect of gambling away your last remaining coins simply for a chance at riches. That said, if the Gold Goblin’s fortunes reverse after this big gambling tournament, you’re relatively certain its owner, Saul Vancaskerkin, will be needing to hire on some new staff members. You’ve secured payment for the tournament, and intend on attending mostly to check the place out, to decide if it’s a place you’d want to work at (as a bouncer, bartender, croupier, server, entertainer, spotter, or cook), and hopefully get a chance to catch Saul’s eye and make an impression. You’ve long worked at honing your skills, and are quite accomplished and certain that you have something to offer. Pick one of the following skills: Bluff, Craft (any), Diplomacy, Intimidate, Perform (any), Profession (gambler), or Spot. You gain a +1 trait bonus in that skill, and that skill is always considered a class skill for you.
_Optimistic Gambler:_ You’ve always seemed to have trouble keeping money. Worse, you always seem to have debts looming over your head. When you heard about the “Cheat the Devil and Take His Gold” gambling tournament, you felt in your gut that your luck was about to change. You’ve always been optimistic, in fact, and even though right now is one of those rare times where you don’t
owe anyone any money (you just paid off a recent loan from local moneylender Lymas Smeed), you know that’ll change soon enough. Better to start amassing money now when you’re at one of those rare windfall times! You’ve set aside a gold coin for the entrance fee, and look forward to making it big—you can feel it in your bones! This time’s gonna be the big one! Your boundless optimism, even in the face of crushing situations, has always bolstered your spirit. Effects that grant you morale bonuses persist 1d4 rounds longer than they normally would as a result.
_Researching the Blot:_ You may or may not be seeking membership into Riddleport’s most prestigious magical guild, the Order of Cyphers, but you certainly have heard their call for aid in determining the nature of the strange shadow in the sky above Riddleport. You arrived in town several days ago and had some issues with security and safety at several inns before you finally settled on the Gold Goblin; you’ve been staying there as a guest for several days now, and the owner, Saul Vancaskerkin, seems like a nice guy. He’s even given you a pass to attend the gambling tournament he’s about to throw—you’re not sure how into gambling you’ll be, but perhaps there’ll be some visitors from out of town you can talk to about the strange shadow in the sky. At the very least, you’re hoping someone at the tourney will be into magic—there’s not really enough folk in this town who seem all that interested in magic, you’ve found. Your interest in magic dates back quite far, and as a result, you’ve developed a knack for identifying common magical items at a glance. You can use Spellcraft to identify magic items in the same way you can use Spellcraft to identify a potion. The DC to identify a magic item is equal to 20 + the item’s caster level.
_Scouting for Fiends:_ You belong to an organization (most likely a religion) that has definite views on the menace posed by the lower planes. The willfulness with which the city of Korvosa (they even allow a temple of Asmodeus to operate in broad daylight!) tolerates infernal influences is, to you and your organization, the greatest symbol of what’s wrong with civilization today. And now, in Riddleport, there’s news that a gambling tournament is using devils and Hell as an idle decoration. It’s likely that this is just an example of poor taste, but there’s a chance that something sinister may be lurking beneath the goings-on at the Gold Goblin. You have been contacted by your organization (or may have decided on your own) to travel to Riddleport (if you don’t already live there) and attend this tournament under the guise of a patron. Keep an eye on things there, even after the tournament is over; if you can, get a job working for the owner. Demons and devils can be subtle, and it could take weeks or even months to find proof of their involvement. Your near-obsessive hatred of all things fiendish grants you a +1 trait bonus on all attack rolls made against foes you know to be evil outsiders.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 19, 2009)

Rorgar

[sblock=stats]
Heroic Ability roll (2d6+6=16, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=11, 2d6+6=10, 2d6+6=14, 2d6+6=18)
Hitpoints (1d8=7)
(First roll got false campaign name, but was lower. Just to be honest.

Would be:

Str:16
Dex:15
Con:16
Int:11
Wis:18
Cha:10

Half-Orc (Chelish heritage).
30 ft. base move, Darkvision, Weapon Familiarity, Orc Ferocity, Orc Blood
Favored Class: Druid
AL: TN

Druid 2
Hit points 21 (2HD 8 (rolled 7) + 3 (2Con mod))
BAB +1, melee +4, ranged +3
Fort +6
Reflex +3
Will +7
CMB +4
Initiative +4
Traits: Into Enemy Territory (+1 to Reflex), Reactionary (+2 to Initiative)

AC: 17 - Flatfooted: 14 - Touch 13

Skills  (8 class + 2 fav class)
Heal +8
Fly +6
Know (nature) +4
Know (geography) +4
Perception (2) +9
Spellcraft +4
Survival (2) +9
Swim +7

Naturebond: Air Domain
_Lightning Arc_: As a standard action, 30 feet. 1d6+1 7/day.

Feats
1st level Dodge

Spells prepared
o - Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance, Purify Food & Drink
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Longstrider, Shillelagh - Obscuring Mist

Equipment (1000 gp): (incomplete)

   MW Hide Shirt 240 gp (ACP -2)
  Shield, Heavy darkwood 207 gp (ACP -)

  Club -
  Scimitar (cold-iron) 30
  Sling –
  20 bullets 0,2

Dagger 2gp
 Holly and Mistletoe -
Spell Component's Pouch 5 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Bedroll 0.1 gp
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Background]
[sblock=Image]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/sblock]
Rorgar has lived his early life as a little dog biter in the seedier parts of Riddleport. His first memory is of himself avoiding to become pigmeat beyond the waves. As an orphan who didn't know if all this was a terrible accident or if his own parents tried to hush him, Rorgar had a difficult early life.
His life changed after trying to pick-pocket an elderly man he thought to be just another soggy plum. The man revealed himself to be a druid and he saw potential in Rorgar. Thinking that better than ending in an earth bath, he followed him. There, he grew strong and wise.
This sect venerates more primal powers an less nature gods like Gozreh. They think they are charged to protect the material realm from otherworldly, unnatural forces (including celestials!).
After the shadow in the sky has become visible from all around Riddleport, the druid elders have performed some auguries, and all the signs point the same way—something or someone in Riddleport is connected to the blot, and it means bad news for the region. Rorgar has avoided the sleazy, dirty town for most of his 'new' life, traveling there only when accompanying his now deceased mentor, and although he doesn’t relish the prospect of going there now, he has little other choice. The signs point to a "Golden Goblin".
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's my first take. Still lack eguipment and feats and it is done with PCGen that uses the beta rules so if there's something that's changed from those, would someone point it out? I have no idea why the program added so many specific skill uses to the skills for example, but I'll let them be in this first draft. Also, what is the starting money for Barbarian class? Oh, never mind that, I notice Aeson said 1000gp already a few posts ago...

LYRA 
Female Human barbarian 1 / cleric 1 
TN medium humanoid (human) 
Init +2; Senses Perception +7,  
Languages: Common

AC: 12, touch 12, flat-footed 10  
hp 23 (2 HD) 
Fort +7, Ref +2, Will +5

Speed: 40 ft. (8)squares)   
Face 5 ft. Reach 5 ft.
Base Atk +1; Combat Manuever Bonus +3  
Atk Options  Rage,     

Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 17, Cha 12 

Special: Qualities Fast Movement, Orisons, Rage, Skilled, Weapon Training, 

Feats: Armor Proficiency (Heavy), Armor Proficiency (Light), Armor Proficiency (Medium), Martial Weapon Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency

Skills: Acrobatics +6, Acrobatics (Jump) +10, Appraise +1, Bluff +1, Climb +6, Craft (Untrained) +1, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +1, Escape Artist +2, Heal +7, Intimidate +5, Perception +7, Perception (Notice unusual stonework) +7, Perception (Sight) +7, Perception (Smell) +7, Perception (Sound) +7, Perception (Taste) +7, Perception (Touch) +7, Perform (Untrained) +1, Ride +6, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +5, Spellcraft (Cast defensively) +5, Stealth +2, Survival +7, Survival (Follow or identify tracks) +7, Swim +2,


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's a draft of Nakeb. Still need to pick a favored enemy, and probably tweak his background a bit. Are you wanting us to take one of the campaign traits as one of our traits? If so, I'll likely go with the Into Enemy Territory trait (seems to fit his concept best). 

Also, didn't know if folks wanted to go in on a CLW wand? If not, I'll probably amend equipment to add a few scrolls or potions of same:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Nakeb Gutterik 
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger
[B]Race:[/B] Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Erastil

[B]Str:[/B] 15  +2       [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1300/3300
[B]Dex:[/B] 16  +3       [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 24/24 (2d10+6) [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2292037/]roll lookup[/url]
[B]Con:[/B] 17  +3       [B]CMB:[/B] +4         [B]ACP:[/B] -4 
[B]Int:[/B] 10  +0       [b]CMD:[/b] 17*        [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 16  +3       [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 11  +0       [B]Init:[/B] +5**      [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

* +4 vs. bull rush / trip
** +2 Reactionary trait

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0   19
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

Conditional: +4 vs. giant subtype


                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +3         +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3         +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +3    +1*  +4

* +1 Into Enemy Territory trait
Conditional: +2 vs poison, spells, and SLA

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage    Critical[/B]
Heavy pick................+4.....1d6+2.........x4
Comp. lngbow Str +2.......+5.....1d8+2.........x3, range 110 ft *

* Conditional: +1 attack / damage within 30' (Point Blank Shot)
Conditional: +1 attack vs. orc or goblinoid
Favored Enemy: +2 attack / damage vs. TBD

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common
Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Dwarf--

* +2 CON, +2 WIS, -2 CHA
* Speed 20', unaffected by armor / encumberance
* Darkvision 60'
* +4 dodge AC vs. giant subtype
* +1 attack vs. orc or goblinoid
* +2 saves vs. poison, spells, and SLA
* +4 CMD vs. bull rush or trip
* +2 Perception for unusual stonework, traps/doors in stone walls/ floors
* Proficiency: battleaxe, heavy picks, warhammers
* Familiarity: all 'dwarven' weapons are martial
* Orc Ferocity (1/day: fight 1 round past 0 HP)
* Bonus language choices:
    Giant, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Terran , Undercommon
* Choose favored class (Ranger, +1 SP) 

--Ranger--

* Simple and Martial weapon proficiency
* Light and medium armor proficiency
* Shield proficiency (non-tower)
* Favored Enemy: TBD
     +2  Bluff, Know, Perception, Sense Motive, Survival
     +2 Attack and Damage 
     Know checks untrained vs. favored enemy
* Add 1/2 level to Survival checks for tracking
* Wild Empathy: +2 (+0 CHA, level 2 Ranger)
* Combat Style: ranged
     Not available in heavy armor

[b]Traits:[/b]
Into Enemy Territory (+1 Will save)
Armor Expert (-1 ACP)

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Point Blank Shot (1st level)
Precise Shot (Fighting Style 2nd)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 14      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Class  Misc  Total[/B]

--Class (+3 bonus)--
Climb......................2....+2....+3....-2*~..+7
Intimidate.................2....+0....+3..........+5
Know (add +1 vs. )
    Dungeoneering..........2....+0....+3..........+5
    Geography..............1....+0....+3..........+4
    Nature.................1....+0....+3..........+4
Perception.................2....+3....+3..........+8 (+10 stone & vs. )
Stealth....................2....+3....+3....-4~...+4
Survival...................2....+3....+3..........+8 (+9 track)
     vs. ..................2....+3....+3....+2**..+10 (+11 track) 

--Cross-Class--
Bluff......................0....+0................+0 (+2 vs. )
Sense Motive...............0....+3................+3 (+5 vs. )

* +2 Climber's kit
** +2 favored enemy bonus
~ -4 ACP

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

--Worn / Carried--
Heavy pick................8gp....5lb
Comp. lngbow +2 Str.....300gp....3lb
Arrows (20)...............1gp....--
Breastplate.............200gp....30lb
Backpack..................2gp....2lb
Explorer's outfit..........--....--
Belt pouch................1gp....1/2lb
Signal whistle............8sp....--

--In Backpack--
Bell......................1gp....--
Chalk x5..................5cp....--
Flint & Steel.............1gp....--
Ink.......................8gp....--	
Inkpen....................1sp....--	
Parchment x5..............1gp....--
Rations x6................3gp....6lb
Spade.....................2gp....8lb
Waterskin.................1gp....4lb
Climber's kit............80gp....5lb
	


[B]Total Weight:[/B]63.5lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 30pp 90gp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                66   133   200   400   1000

[B]Age:[/B] 55
[B]Height:[/B] 4'
[B]Weight:[/B] 175lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

[sblock=Appearance]While broad-shouldered and bulky with muscle by human standards, Nakeb is actually lanky for a dwarf. He keeps his beard trimmed relatively short, though both that an his hair are always fairly disheveled. He keeps his clothes in good repair, but the realities of spelunking mean he's always a little dirty despite his best efforts.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Nakeb came from a long line of miners in Janderhoff, and assumed he'd be just another one. But the fact was, he spent more time exploring already-dug tunnels than helping mine new ones. Eventually he realized it wasn't making tunnels he loved, but exploring them. He set off on his own then, heart set on finding the secrets there were to be found in nature's mines. 

His travels soon took him to the Calphiak Mountains, with treks into Riddleport for supplies and as a kind of "home base." Between the dangers of the caves and those of the city, Nakeb quickly learned how to take care of himself, choosing to focus his attention on his bow-work, to cut off trouble before it actually reached him.

But now he's notices The Blot, and has decided to venture once again from the caves to the city, hoping to find some new information...[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson (Oct 20, 2009)

Into Enemy Territory sounds like a good trait to start with. Even if you guys don't choose it as a trait I think it's a good way to bring the group together. Each of you were drawn here for the Blot. I'll let you guys decide how you learned of it.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 20, 2009)

While I was saving Nakeb I spelled his name Naked.  

Weekends may be no good for Walking Dad. I expected that to be so for some of us. I work at night and am on the East coast of the US so my schedule is the flipside of everyone else. I'll do my best to stay on top of things during the day but most of my part will be at night. Weekends we can go with a 48 hour wait on actions. How does that sound?


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Into Enemy Territory sounds like a good trait to start with. Even if you guys don't choose it as a trait I think it's a good way to bring the group together. Each of you were drawn here for the Blot. I'll let you guys decide how you learned of it.



I have posted Rorgar's reason in my background. Could also work for rangers and barbarians


----------



## Aeson (Oct 20, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> I have posted Rorgar's reason in my background. Could also work for rangers and barbarians



 You already worked it in. It can work for anyone of you. The sorcerer had a dream telling him of the blot or some such. Those with a divine connection could receive a sign.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 20, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> It is done with PCGen that uses the beta rules so if there's something that's changed from those, would someone point it out? I have no idea why the program added so many specific skill uses to the skills for example, but I'll let them be in this first draft.



Blackrat you can download a draft of the Pathfinder Dataset Here

While it is possible to hack the Beta character file to work with the final version, it has a few problems. At least it did with me. So its best to re-enter the data.

Oh. Instructions for installing datasets are Here


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey, thanks ghostcat.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 20, 2009)

I have updated my Monk to second level. 

COMMENTS:

1.	Stat generation changed to use 25 point Epic buy or would you prefer I rolled.

2.	Traits:

	a)	*Looking For Work* Campaign Trait. Nice fit to backgroud but does not explain how he knows the others.

	b)	*Di-Chan initiate* Trait. This is a homebrew trait that adds 1 to the Diplomacy Skill and makes it a class skill. This seems to be in line with other traits.

[sblock="Stats"]23 year old Tian half elf male. Monk 2.
*Height* 6'1"; *Weight* 140lbs; *Eyes* Brown; *Hair* Orange; Tall, Thin

*Str* 13 (+1)  (3 points)
*Dex* 17 (+3)  (7 points to 15, +2 Half Elf Bonus(+1) )
*Con* 13 (+1)  (3 points)
*Int* 12 (+0)  (2 points)
*Wis* 16 (+2)  (10 points)
*Cha* 10 (+0)  (0 points)

*AL* LN
*Move* 30 ft.
*Initiative* +3 (+3 Dex)

*Armor Class* 16 (+ 3 Dex, + 3 Monk Wisdom Bonus)

*Hit points* 11 (1st Level: [HD 8 + 1(con mod)], 2nd Level: [(1d8=1), + 1(Con mod)]
*BAB* +1, melee +2, ranged +4
*CMB* +1

*Fort* +4 (base +3, mod +1)
*Reflex* +6 (base +3, mod +3)
*Will* +6 (base +3, mod +3)

*Languages* Common, Tien
*Racial Traits*
	Low-Light Vision,
	Keen Senses (+2 Perception sight/sound),
	Elven Immunities (immune to magic sleep, +2 against enchantment),
	Adaptability (Skill Focus as bonus feat),
	Elf Blood
	Favoured Class Monk.
*Background Traits*
	Di-Chan initiate (+1 to Diplomacy),
	Looking For Work (+1 to Perception)
*Monk Abilities*
	Evasion
	Flurry of Blows
	Stunning Fist
	Improved Unarmed Strike

*Skills* 14 [(4 class 1st Level, 4 class 2nd level, 2 Int)=10, +2 favoured class (FC), +2 Traits)
	Acrobatics +8 (1 rank, +3 class, +3 dex, +1 FC)
	Climb +5 (1 rank, +3 class, +1 str)
	Diplomacy +5 (1 rank, +3 class, +1 trait)
	Escape Artist +7 (1 rank, 3 class, +3 dex)
	Intimidate +4 (1 rank, +3 class)
	Knowledge (History) +5 (+3 class, +1 int, +1 FC)
	Perception +11 (2 rank, +3 class, 1 trait, +3 wis, +2 Half Elf)
	Sense Motive +7 (1 rank, +3 rank, +3 wis)
	Stealth +11 (+2 rank, +3 class, +3 dex, +3 Skill focus)

*Feats*
	Two-Weapon Fighting (1st level)
	Deflect Arrows (Monk Bonus)
	Combat Reflexes (Monk Bonus)
	Focus (half elf bonus)

Unarmed Strike +2 melee (1d6+1, x2)
Nunchaku +2 melee (1d6+1, crit x2)
Quarterstaff +1 melee (1d6+1/1d6+1, crit x2, double)
Sai +2 melee (1d4+1, crit x2)
Shuriken +4 ranged (1d2, 10ft, crit x2)

*Equipment*
	Monk's Outfit
	Nunchaku
	Quarterstaff
	Sai	
	Sai
	Shuriken(5)
	Shuriken(5)
	Backpack
	Bedroll
	Blanket
	Fishhook
	Fishhook
	Flint & Steel
	Hooded Lantern
	Oil
	Oil
	Waterskin
	Waterskin

*Total weight* 34
*Money* 4gp, 9sp, 10cp

*Light Load* < 50lbs
*Medium Load* 51-100lbs
*Heavy Load* 101-150lbs[/sblock][sblock="Description"]A tall skinny looking Half Elf wearing a dark gray monk's outfit. Ti has a round face, slopping brown eyes and a short wide nose. However, his most prominent feature is his hair, which is dark orange worn in a Mohecan cut.[/sblock][sblock="Background"]Ti does not know his parents. All he knows is that his mother sold him into the service of the Di-Chan order when he was a baby.  From that day until his 23 year, Ti was cloistered in the Di-Chan monastery, 
perfecting his art and skills.

To give the novice experience of the world outside of the monastery, they are taken to town near the monastery during the final year of their novitiate. There they are given a series of tests. These tests always take the same form, the novice has to follow someone for 24 hours and then use his diplomacy skills to determine what the target was doing.

Ti was given three of these tests:

In the first test, he fell for the charms of a pretty young whore and totally blow it.

In the second test, Ti was introduced to drinking and gambling and woke up in the gutter broke and hung over. He latter found out that his hair colour had been permanently changed to orange.

By the time of the third test, Ti had become a little more streetwise and managed to ignore the various temptations that where put in his path and completed his mission.

Shortly after his third test, Ti was initiated in the Di-Chan order and was told to go out in to the world and perfect his art.

Starting from his home on the Tian Xia continent, Ti has been making his way steadily west, Wherever possible he has been working as a caravan guard. However, things have been really peaceful on the trip and he only managed to recoup his expenses.

Ti has recently arrived in Riddleport and has heard that the Gold Goblin's tournament is looking for security. So he has gone to apply for a job.
[sblock="DM ONLY"]The Di-Chan Order

The Di-Chan order maintains a monastery in a hidden valley in the foothills.  To the Novices, Initiates and the few outsiders that know about it, the Di-chan is just an order of monks dedicated to the perfection of the the marshal arts.  While this is true as far as it goes, the order actually supports itself by acting as an information brokers.  Its initiates roam the world and report back to the monastery. There, the information is collated and sold.  Occasionally, one of the 
Initiates will receive orders either to go on a specific mission or to obtain a specific piece of information.

Ti was ordered to report anything "interesting" back to the monastery. (A part of Ti's training involved learning how to recognise what was of interest to the order.)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2009)

On unfortunate mis-spellings: Eep! Hadn't thought of that when I named him. 

Okay, updated with the Campaign trait (dropped Armor Expert. It's a lovely benefit, but I couldn't really make it work with the character's backstory). 

From the sound of the traits, we should all have some connection to one another (or connected in a 'friend of a friend' way through a third party member). Is that the case? 

Also, any insight into a decent favored enemy? I'm not looking for super-optimizing or spoilers so much as mostly I'd just rather not pick something that's never going to show up in-game at all.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2009)

Okay, here's latest:

LYRA
Female Human barbarian 1 / cleric 1
TN medium humanoid (human)
Init: +2; Senses: Perception +7,
Languages: Common, Shoanti, Varisian

AC: 18,: touch: 12,: flat-footed: 16
hp: 24 (2 HD)
Fort: +7, Ref: +2, Will: +5

Speed: 30 ft. (6squares)
Melee:
-MW Greatsword (two handed) +5 (2d6+3/19-20) (+2 against undead)
-Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20)
Ranged:
-Composite Longbow +3 (1d8/x3)
-Shoanti Bola -1 (1d4)
Base Atk +1; Combat Manuever Bonus +3
Atk Options:  Rage (7 rounds/day),
Special Actions: Channel Positive Energy (DC 11, 1d6, 4/day), Gentle Rest (6/day), Lore Keeper (19),

Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 17, Cha 12

Special Qualities: Fast Movement, Orisons, Rage, Spontaneous Casting.
Domains: Repose, Knowledge.
Traits: Researching the Blot (Identify magic items with spellcraft), Sacred Touch (Stabilise with touch).

Feats: Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium), (Weapon Proficiency Simple, Martial), Shield Proficiency, Totem Spirit (Skull Clan), Weapon Focus Greatsword

Skills: Acrobatics +6 (+3), Climb +6 (+3), Heal +9, Intimidate +5, Knowledge Religion +5, Perception +7, Ride +6 (+3), Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +5, Survival +7

Spells:
0th DC 13: detect magic, light, purify food and drink
1st DC 14: bless, magic weapon, comprehend languages*

Possessions: MW Breastplate, Dagger, MW Greatsword, Holy Symbol (silver), Explorer's Outfit, Caltrops, Backpack [Bedroll; Scrollcase; Flint and Steel; Rations (Trail/Per Day) (x3); Waterskin (Filled)], Composite Longbow, Arrows 20, Shoanti Bola, Barbarian Chew x5.

60gp
44sp


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

Question: What classes are not currently spoken for?  I'd rather not work up a redundant character, but so far it seems almost everything save Paladin is spoken for, and Aeson did not seem fond of a Paladin in the party.

Would it be possible to tweak something with Paladin to make it more fitting to the campaign?


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 20, 2009)

Name: Claud 

Hair Color: Brown

Eyes: Brown

Skin: Slightly Tanned

Height: 5, 10

Weight: 185 pounds

Age: 24

Alignment: Neutral Good

Deity: None

Languages: Common (Taldane), Varisian, Shoanti, Polyglot

2nd level Human Sorcerer, Air Elemental Bloodline

HP: 11
AC: 11

Speed: 30 feet

Initiative: +1

Hit Die: d6

Base Attack Bonus: +1

Combat Maneuver Bonus=+0
Combat Maneuver Defense=11

Saves
Fort: +1
Ref: +1
Will: +3

Str: 8
Dex: 12
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 10
Cha: 16(14 base +2 for being Human)

Skills
Appraise 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill modifier+Int modifier=+7
Bluff 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Cha modifier=+8
Fly 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Dex modifier=+6
Knowledge (Arcana) 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Int modifier=+7
Knowledge (The Planes) 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+int modifier=+7
Spellcraft 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Int modifier=+7

Spells are going to be:

Cantrips
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Presdigitation
Mage Hand
Light

1st Level
Mage Armor
Color Spray

Feats
Eschew Materials (Sorcerer Bonus Feat)
Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration

Spells per day
1st level-5

Spell Saving Throws
1st level-10+1+3=14


Spell-Like Abilities
Elemental Ray: 1d6+1 electricity damage, Ranged Touch Attack, Usable six times per day.

Bloodline Arcana
Claud can change any spell that does energy damage to do electricity damage.

Equipment
Gold: 950
30 Rations
Bedroll 
4 Flasks
Waterskin
4 Bars of Soap
20 sheets of parchment
Quill Pen
2 Ink Bottles
Dagger-1d4,19-20/X2, Range-10 ft.(This is more for use as a knife than for fighting)
Shortbow-1d6 X3 60 ft.
Arrows(20)
Traveler's Outfit

Experience Points: 2,000

Backstory
Claud grew up int the mountaintop city of Jula in The Sodden Lands. Most people disliked the perpetually stormy weather due to the Eye of Abendego, but Claud always enjoyed it. He loved to stand out in the stormy weather and stare at the stormclouds. This always worried his parents, but they let him do so, as he had never been hurt while he was watching the storms. He has als always felt an affinity for the Wind. He would always enjoy it outside when there was a strong breeze. He had dreams of living in a palace floating in the sky, but he thought these dreams were impossible as he had magical talent, all he did was help out his parents with their General Store. He had friends who all became adventurers, all of them left the city of Jula to see the world, but Claud found himself left behind. He began to believe that there was nothing more for him but to end up running his parents store. He had even consulted with a Sorcerer who could assess if a person had an innate ability for magic, but the Sorcerer said Claud had no magic within him. Claud tried apprenticing under a local Wizard for a time, but found that he had no talent for Wizardry. He was discouraged, but he was not going to give up. So, in an almost childlike fashion, decided that he WAS going to gain some sort of magical talent no matter what. He spent much of his spare time for four years calmly meditating on the Wind and wishing fervently for some sort of magic. When it seemed impossible that anything was going to happen, and he was about to give up, he one day found that when he wanted to pick a mug of tea up, that it floated right into his hand. He was astonished at first, but he realized that all of his hard work had finally paid off. The Wind had finally "answered" him. He began to experiment a little more, and found that he could also make light, and tell if something was magical. He even found a way to protect himself with magical armor. The true test of his abilities came when he had to fend off a thief from his parents store, the thief broke in late at night and was attempting to make off with some goods when Claud heard the noise the thief was making(Claud and his parents lived in some rooms above their store). Claud went downstairs and say the thief, he at first tried to fling a hammer at the thief with some of his magic, but he missed. The thief noticed this action and pulled a knife on Claud, panicking, Claud found himself holding out his hand to fend off the thief, and suddenly a old of lightning shot from his hands, injuring the thief and surprising Claud. It took a while for Claud to get used to that fact that he could now use his abilities to harm others. Good fortune came his way when a young son of one of his parent's friends agreed to help with the store, this left Claud with the ability to go out and see the world like he had always wanted to. The first destination he had in mind was Varisia, as he had heard that it was a fairly beautiful region that was not too dangerous. His parents worried about him, but now that he had thew ability to defend himself with his magic, they felt they could trust him to take care of himself. But they did make him practice with a shortbow just in case his powers ever failed him. He eventually finds his way to the city of Riddleport, where he notices that darkness in the sky, called the “Blot”. He is unsure of what to do at first, and finds a tavern called the Golden Goblin to stay at for a while.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Question: What classes are not currently spoken for?  I'd rather not work up a redundant character, but so far it seems almost everything save Paladin is spoken for, and Aeson did not seem fond of a Paladin in the party.




Well, as far as I can tell, we have Barbarian/Cleric, Druid, Monk, Ranger and Sorcerer. So I think we lack thievery type and straight fighter.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

Ranger's an archer then, I take it?  Since, aren't they a frontline type too?


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Ranger's an archer then, I take it?  Since, aren't they a frontline type too?




Inasmuch as I'm able to design appropriately (I have a tendency to think my characters will be much better at certain things than they usually wind up being), Nakeb is definitely designed for ranged support. If he can avoid melee, that's what he'll be doing.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

Hm... I've already got a Pathfinder fighter in another game, so I'm thinking I'll try out a rogue.  Just noticed that the rogue's been tweaked a bit more than I originally though, so it should be interesting.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not opposed to paladins. I just wasn't sure how one would mesh with a party of druids, barbarians and rangers. I'm not sure how he would get along with the monk but I imagine not too bad. A rogue would be a good addition. 

On stat rolls you can go with whatever you like. Some of the others went with rolling 2d6 +6 to each. Is that right?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 21, 2009)

Background. I tied it in with WD, hope you don't mind. I think it's good that the characters have at least nominal knowledge of eachother:

_The skullwardens were those who performed the burial rituals and watched over the tribal burial grounds. Lately the bones had become unusually restless and this was upsetting the organisation. Something was disturbing the dead and the dark clouds gathering in the horizon bore the mark of doom. A young warrior and skullwarden, Lyra Wailwind was tasked with travelling to the city of Riddleport, to investigate and to seek guidance from the temple of Pharasma (Maybe the more formal kin of faith had some insight). The druids living closer to the city seemed agitated too and so she started by asking their help. She was directed to a half-orc who had been sent forward with the same mission and should arrive in a tavern called Gold Goblin soon. So Lyra took a room and waited..._

Description:

_Lyra is a young human with impressive looks. Standing nearly 7 feet tall she towers over the men of civilised folk but she is nonetheless a beautiful woman. She wears practical clothing made of furs and leather from the mountains, as well as an armor etched with scarabs and roses, the symbols of Pharasma's favor. As a Skullwarden she is a faitful of Pharasma and knows the proper rituals of both burial and birth. Her hatred for undead is unparalled and she will not hesitate to go after them with blade and spell._


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 21, 2009)

EDIT: Never mind...


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2009)

No, don't mind 



Blackrat said:


> Hmm... I might need some suggestions on a feat. It's been so long since I last played a cleric and I'm not sure I've ever played a barbarian. Since PF lacks Divine Metamagic, I just can't make an effective choice. Do I take some heavy handed combat feat or is there any good feats for clerics?



Selective channeling is great, but requires cha 13. Will you go more barbarian, cleric, or balanced?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 21, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> No, don't mind
> 
> 
> Selective channeling is great, but requires cha 13. Will you go more barbarian, cleric, or balanced?




Yeah... Channel Smite looked like a good fit for multiclass Brb/Clr who absolutely hates undead


----------



## Aeson (Oct 21, 2009)

Strike back or the channeling feats would be good. Strike back would be good for any melee type I think.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 21, 2009)

At the moment I'm debating between leaving things up to chance and rolling the 2d6+6 method, or using the Epic Fantasy point buy.

Rolling is faster, but I also tend to have bad luck with rolls.  (The RNG gods do not favor me.)  Is there a threshold where you would allow re-rolls, Aeson?  I believe the standard 3.5 had a threshold where if your total modifiers were under a certain number you could reroll.

How would you handle this?  (Just in case I get really unlucky and roll 8's and 10's for everything)


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 21, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Strike back or the channeling feats would be good. Strike back would be good for any melee type I think.




Yeah, except you need BAB +11 for it . And I just realised I can't take channeling feats either. My both feats are lvl 1 feats and my 1st class is the barbarian so I don't meet the requirements at that time  Well well... Got to think about this. Might take just some basic combat feat like quick draw or imp. init...

Or maybe I'll take proficiency on the Bola 

EDIT: Well, weapon focus is never a bad idea so I'll go with it.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm glad I checked in before bed. Man is it way past my bedtime.

I guess I need to look at the feat closer I didn't know it was +11 bab. 

Is there a way to show the poor rolls as well as a 2nd reroll? If you feel the first ones are bad enough you can reroll the whole thing over once. You're stuck with what you get unless I decide the 2nd roll isn't going to work. How about that?

Would it be better if the in character stuff is pushed back until Monday? I just want to make sure everyone is ready and has their character the way they want it.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 21, 2009)

Aeson said:


> I'm glad I checked in before bed. Man is it way past my bedtime.
> 
> I guess I need to look at the feat closer I didn't know it was +11 bab.
> 
> ...




Well, with the roller I use (Invisiblecastle), I can't set up a reroll easily, besides doing 3d6(takehighest2) and adding six.  But that isn't exactly a reroll.  What I CAN do, is link you to the original rolls, and then the secondary rolls if I'm not happy with my originaly rolls.

Or would you rather I just use the 25 point buy?


----------



## Aeson (Oct 22, 2009)

Go with the point buy.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 22, 2009)

Alrighty.  I'll try to get worked up in a few days.  If stuff gets in my way(may have a busy weekend and whatnot, and who knows if something will come up tomorrow), just start without me and my rogue can make a dashing entrance later... unless that's a problem, of course.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 22, 2009)

Nick of time entrances are always good.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2009)

Are equipment from the player's guides allowed? I want to have a hide shirt.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 22, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Or would you rather I just use the 25 point buy?



I used the 15 point buy. If we're using 25 points I need to do some rework.

For what its worth. 2d6+6, averages 13; *6 = 78; - 60 (0 points=10) = 18. So 2d6+6 is equivalent to an 18 point buy.

Over to you Aeson.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 22, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Are equipment from the player's guides allowed? I want to have a hide shirt.



 Yes that's allowed.


ghostcat said:


> I used the 15 point buy. If we're using 25 points I need to do some rework.
> 
> For what its worth. 2d6+6, averages 13; *6 = 78; - 60 (0 points=10) = 18. So 2d6+6 is equivalent to an 18 point buy.
> 
> Over to you Aeson.



 Ah geez. So much work goes into this.lol I think this is what I get for saying go with what works for you. Give me a moment and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 22, 2009)

ghostcat you do seem to be on the low side. I'll let you go with the 25 point buy. I hope that will get you more in line with the others.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, with rolling, me, WD and jkason all have over 30 points. As much as you hate pointbuy Aeson, it has the benefit of making characters more balanced. Also, seems like Galeros only has 12 points worth of abilities, so it might be prudent for him to rework it a bit too...

I'm not against reworking either if you wish to standardise the creation. You're new to this, so I don't mind helping out...


----------



## Aeson (Oct 22, 2009)

You have a point. I'm willing to work with it.

Blackrat and I go back a bit but I don't want the newer folks to stay silent. Tips and suggests will always be helpful.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, with rolling, me, WD and jkason all have over 30 points. As much as you hate pointbuy Aeson, it has the benefit of making characters more balanced. Also, seems like Galeros only has 12 points worth of abilities, so it might be prudent for him to rework it a bit too...



My came from the one 18 I didn't boost with the racial bonus. End stats could be bought with fewer points.

Str:14 - 5
 Dex:15 - 7
 Con:16 - 10
 Int:11 - 1
 Wis:18 - 17
 Cha:10 - 0

total: 40

-------

Str:16 - 10
Dex:15 - 7
Con:16 - 10
Int:11 - 1
Wis:18 (16) - 10
Cha:10 - 0

total 38

 never mind.
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/search/181715/


----------



## Theroc (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah.  Rolling versus pointbuy is generally a bit of a tossup, and using different point buy methods will definitely create variance.  I opted for 25 point buy, as I figured it would be closest to the numbers Blackrat had when I saw his.  I had just eyeballed it, though, and hadn't attempted to engineer his stats with the pointbuy.

Using multiple stat generation methods can be complicated, so, I understand if you wish to standardize as well.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 22, 2009)

Aeson said:


> ghostcat you do seem to be on the low side. I'll let you go with the 25 point buy. I hope that will get you more in line with the others.



Thanks I'll update Ti accordingly. Personally, I prefer "point buy" to rolling, as my stats rolling sucks big time.


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 22, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, with rolling, me, WD and jkason all have over 30 points. As much as you hate pointbuy Aeson, it has the benefit of making characters more balanced. Also, seems like Galeros only has 12 points worth of abilities, so it might be prudent for him to rework it a bit too...
> 
> I'm not against reworking either if you wish to standardise the creation. You're new to this, so I don't mind helping out...




I can rework my stats if need be.

In fact, I will do it.

Here are his new stats. 

HP: 11
AC: 12

Speed: 30 feet

Initiative: +2

Hit Die: d6

Base Attack Bonus: +1

Combat Maneuver Bonus=+0
Combat Maneuver Defense=12

Saves
Fort: +1
Ref: +2
Will: +4

Str: 8 - 1
Dex: 14 + 2
Con: 12 + 1
Int: 14 + 2
Wis: 12 + 1
Cha: 18 + 4 (16 base +2 for being Human)

Skills
Appraise 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill modifier+Int modifier=+7
Bluff 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Cha modifier=+9
Fly 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Dex modifier=+6
Knowledge (Arcana) 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Int modifier=+7
Knowledge (The Planes) 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+int modifier=+7
Spellcraft 2 Ranks+3 Class Skill Bonus+Int modifier=+7

Spells are going to be:

Cantrips
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Presdigitation
Mage Hand
Light

1st Level
Mage Armor
Color Spray

Feats
Eschew Materials (Sorcerer Bonus Feat)
Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration

Spells per day
1st level-5

Spell Saving Throws
1st level-10+1+4=15

Spell-Like Abilities
Elemental Ray: 1d6+1 electricity damage, Ranged Touch Attack, Usable seven times per day.

Bloodline Arcana
Claud can change any spell that does energy damage to do electricity damage.


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2009)

I used the Heroic roll because that looked to be what everyone else was using. I'm fine re-working with a point buy system if that's what's needed (actually, that's usually what I've done). Just let me know if you want them re-done and what point buy total you're looking for. 

Also, since I think it fell by the wayside: anyone have a good Favored Enemy suggestion?

jason


----------



## Aeson (Oct 23, 2009)

jkason said:


> I used the Heroic roll because that looked to be what everyone else was using. I'm fine re-working with a point buy system if that's what's needed (actually, that's usually what I've done). Just let me know if you want them re-done and what point buy total you're looking for.
> 
> Also, since I think it fell by the wayside: anyone have a good Favored Enemy suggestion?
> 
> jason



 I think your stats look fine the way they are. No need to change. 

I'd pick a favored enemy that dwells in caves and caverns. Duegar or Derro. Maybe even Drow. this going by your background of being from miners.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 23, 2009)

I should have asked this before. How many of you are familiar with Second Darkness? Have you played any of it before?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 23, 2009)

Aeson said:


> I should have asked this before. How many of you are familiar with Second Darkness? Have you played any of it before?




I am not familiar with ANY prefab adventure paths, save I've had a look at the War of the Burning Sky player's handbook thinger.  Pretty sure that's an ENPublishing thing for 3.5 and 4th edition though, not for Pathfinder, so it shouldn't matter much.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 23, 2009)

Second Darkness is 3.5. I'll need to work with the NPC stats a bit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 23, 2009)

As far as TRM's thread was. And I'm in a Rise of the Runelords and a Crimson Throne game. Love the background of this world. But the knowledge of this adventure is meager.

Link:
TRM's Second Darkness


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 23, 2009)

I was in TRM's game with Walking Dad.

BTW. In case you missed it I updated my character to use a 25 Point Buy. Chan Ti


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 23, 2009)

Aeson said:


> I should have asked this before. How many of you are familiar with Second Darkness? Have you played any of it before?




I have not played or read it before.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 24, 2009)

Everyone have their characters set? 

Roll call, when you hear your name say "here".

Chan Ti
Claud
Lyra
Nakeb
Rorgar
Remili Tessaro


----------



## Theroc (Oct 24, 2009)

"Character to be named later!"

"Sir yes sir!"



Edit: Whoops, thought this was an "I'm still around" call, not a "Is your sheet done?" call.  My mistake.  Still nothing yet.  Should be done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 24, 2009)

I am here and my character is done.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 24, 2009)

Theroc said:


> "Character to be named later!"
> 
> "Sir yes sir!"
> 
> ...



 I added you in because if I didn't you'd ask why I left you out. I was also hoping you might be ready. It's ok. 


Galeros said:


> I am here and my character is done.



 Goody.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 24, 2009)

Here. Chan Ti reporting for duty.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 24, 2009)

Heh. Aye, I'm here.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm going to work on getting the start of the adventure going this weekend. I'll most likely post it early Monday morning. That will give the ones that need it time to put the finishing touches on their characters.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 24, 2009)

Eh, how about making that character thread I suggested earlier ? They are usually put in the Plots & Places forum...


----------



## Aeson (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm taking the rat's advice. I'm going to post a character thread. Please feel free to post your character there. It'll also be a place to keep character notes along the way.
[url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/267004-aesons-second-darkness-character-thread.html#post4974295]characters[/url]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

Did I miss which general pantheon was being used in this game?  Not hugely important, just don't want to pick, say a Forgotten Realms god if we're using Pathfinder's Pantheon, etc...

Also, any alignment restrictions?  This character's(and many others of mine) alignment varies slightly depending on people's interpretations.  Basically, the guy has a tendency to rob people he thinks can survive without too much discomfort from his theft, and generally does what he can to make a buck.  At least, that's the idea in my mind at the moment.  When he throws in with the party though, and becomes friends with them, he's loyal.

I'm thinking that's either Chaotic Good, or Chaotic Neutral, depending.  (Some say neutral cares about friends, some say it doesn't)


----------



## Aeson (Oct 26, 2009)

We're using the Pathfinder Setting so use the gods of Galarion.

I don't want to use nongood alignments. 


In character thread is started.
[url=http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/267043-aesons-second-darkness-pathfinder-ic.html#post497502]IC[/url]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

Aeson said:


> We're using the Pathfinder Setting so use the gods of Galarion.
> 
> I don't want to use nongood alignments.
> 
> ...




Okay.  I'll go with Chaotic Good then.  I have the basic personality in my head, just wasn't sure how he'd be plotted down.  Anyways, I'll try to have him setup sometime tomorrow.  The PFSRD has a section on Golarion's basic pantheon, right?


----------



## Aeson (Oct 26, 2009)

If not then the wiki should.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh, and if you have a place somewhere where I'm still down as 'Character yet to be named' I decided on a name.  Remili Tessaro.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 26, 2009)

Going with a rogue I take it. What about race? A Varisian would work. They're humans from Varisia. 

The *Varisians* (pronounced vah-RHIS-ee-ann)[1] are an exotic ethnicity renowned as itinerant charlatans, gifted storytellers, and talented singers. 
*edit Appearance*

The dark-skinned Varisians enjoy brightly colored clothing and jewelry, preferring gems over coins. Their vibrant natures are matched by their outgoing personalities, which in turn is matched by their comely looks.[2] 
*edit History*

Though they are now largely nomadic, the Varisians believe that they once came from a land devastated by some sort of great tragedy. Many Varisians cling to the belief that their people will one day be led to a new land, one perhaps divinely appointed.[2]


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

heh, I had been planning on going human anyway, and the Varisian love of flair seems appropriate to the character.

By the way, what is the starting wealth? 1,000 gold is it?


----------



## Aeson (Oct 26, 2009)

It is.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, as of now, using Epic point buy and human racial bonus, Remili's attributes are as follows:
Str: 12
Dex: 18
Con: 13
Int: 14
Wis: 12
Cha: 13

Just in case anyone was curious.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2009)

Here, added Rorgar to the RG. Still lacking some potions / scrolls. Do we start with 900 or 1000gp?


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 26, 2009)

Theroc said:


> I'm thinking that's either Chaotic Good, or Chaotic Neutral, depending.  (Some say neutral cares about friends, some say it doesn't)



I always play Chaotic Neutral as been an individual who is not particularly altruistic. However, a CN character can still have ethics. It just does not mean that he will automatically help strangers. However, there is no reason that won't help family and friends. In fact he probably will, it means that there are people available to help him should he ever need it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2009)

@Aeson: IC is down, bur Rorgar has Geography and Nature +4. Could you roll for me?


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2009)

Aeson said:


> I think your stats look fine the way they are. No need to change.
> 
> I'd pick a favored enemy that dwells in caves and caverns. Duegar or Derro. Maybe even Drow. this going by your background of being from miners.




I'm probably most familiar with Drow, so I'll pick those. 

Sorry I fell offline. Had to go out of town suddenly. I'll throw in the favored enemy stuff and update with a scroll or potion or two and be done shortly.

jason


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2009)

Nakeb's up. Beside the favored enemy, the only change was that he bought a few CLW potions. I'll catch up on the IC thread later today.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

How are starting hitpoints determined, Aeson?  I'd like to know that before I decide whether to choose additional HP or skillpoints for continuing in my favored class (Rogue).

I should be done sometime tomorrow on this sheet, maybe tonight if things go well.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 27, 2009)

Theroc said:


> How are starting hitpoints determined, Aeson? I'd like to know that before I decide whether to choose additional HP or skillpoints for continuing in my favored class (Rogue).
> 
> I should be done sometime tomorrow on this sheet, maybe tonight if things go well.



 Hp is max for 1st level then roll for each level.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 27, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Here, added Rorgar to the RG. Still lacking some potions / scrolls. Do we start with 900 or 1000gp?



1000


Walking Dad said:


> @Aeson: IC is down, bur Rorgar has Geography and Nature +4. Could you roll for me?



Sure can.http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2300074/


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 27, 2009)

What does a monk do with 1000 gp? I'll have a think and update Chan Ti's equipment sheet accordingly.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Lyra's knowledge religion check: 1d20+5=6

So, she knows nothing that might help


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

Remili's math stuff is done.  Will work on his appearance and a brief bio shortly.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Remili Tessaro
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] 
[B]Deity:[/B] XXXX

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 14 (2d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (03p.)     [B]CMB:[/B] +2         [B]Dmg Red:[/B]none
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (05p.)     [B]CMD:[/B] +6         [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1 (03p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]ACP:[/B] -2 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +X    +4    +0    +X    +X    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +4          +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Rapier                 +6     1d6+1      18-20x2
Shortsword                +5     1d6+1      19-20x2
Composite Shortbow        +5     1d6+1      20-20x3
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[I]Rogue[/I]
Sneak Attack +1d6

Trapfinding: A rogue adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps
and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.

Evasion: A rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility.  If she makes a successful
Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage.
Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.

Rogue Talent: As a rogue gains experience, she learns a number of talents that aid her and confound her foes. 
Starting at 2nd level, a rogue gains one rogue talent. She gains an additional rogue talent for every 2 levels
of rogue attained after 2nd level. A rogue cannot select an individual talent more than once.

Rogue Talent Chosen: Trap Spotter 

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Weapon Finesse
Combat Expertise


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 11       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Acrobatics                 1    +4    +3     +8
Appraise                   1    +2    +3     +6
Bluff                      1    +1    +3     +5
Climb                      1    +1    +3     +5
Diplomacy                  1    +1    +3     +5
Disable Device             1    +4    +3     +8
Disguise                   1    +1    +3     +5
Escape Artist              1    +4    +3     +8
Sleight of Hand            1    +4    +3     +8
Stealth                    1    +4    +3     +8
Perception                 1    +1    +3     +5
Perform: Dance             1    +1    +3     +5
Use Magic Device           1    +1    +3     +5 

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Chain Shirt             100gp   25lb
Masterwork Rapier       320gp   02lb
Shortsword               10gp   02lb
Composite(+1) Shortbow  150gp   02lb
ArrowsX20                 1gp   03lb
MW Thieves Tools        100gp   02lb
Backpack                  2gp   02lb
Potion of CLW(x2)       100gp   --lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]38lb      [B]Money:[/B]10pp 115gp 30sp XXcp

                           [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               43   44-86   87-130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Darkly Tanned
```
*Appearance:* 


*Background:*

HP roll: 1d8=4


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 27, 2009)

I am sorry I can only post during the day really. I am in the Central timezone in the U.S., so it seems that everyone else is sleeping when I am on.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 28, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Lyra's knowledge religion check: 1d20+5=6
> 
> So, she knows nothing that might help



 Some cleric you are.lol


Galeros said:


> I am sorry I can only post during the day really. I am in the Central timezone in the U.S., so it seems that everyone else is sleeping when I am on.



 Don't worry about it. I'm trying to give enough time to respond.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 28, 2009)

ghostcat said:


> What does a monk do with 1000 gp? I'll have a think and update Chan Ti's equipment sheet accordingly.



 Don't tell me you're going for Vow of Poverty.lol


----------



## Theroc (Oct 28, 2009)

Aeson, mind checking over my character sheet?  It's the 'first draft' so I think there are some errors... most probably in my skills.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 28, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Don't tell me you're going for Vow of Poverty.lol



No. More a case of all his basic equipment is dirt cheap. So unless he spends it on wine. women and song, he needs to spend it carefully. I have decided to buy "Bracers of Armor", so he will need to save up some more.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 28, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Aeson, mind checking over my character sheet? It's the 'first draft' so I think there are some errors... most probably in my skills.



 I'll look over it and get back to you later this morning.


ghostcat said:


> No. More a case of all his basic equipment is dirt cheap. So unless he spends it on wine. women and song, he needs to spend it carefully. I have decided to buy "Bracers of Armor", so he will need to save up some more.



 Good. I don't care much for that feat.lol


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 28, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Good. I don't care much for that feat.lol




You know, a Paladin with Vow of Poverty is actually pretty neat


----------



## Aeson (Oct 28, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> You know, a Paladin with Vow of Poverty is actually pretty neat



 No armor and no weapon? I'm not so sure about that.lol


----------



## Aeson (Oct 28, 2009)

Theroc, your skills look to be a little off to me. You should have a total of 20 to spend (8+2 per level) as a rogue. 

As a human you get 1 additional rank at 1st and another at each other level. I can't believe I haven't seen that before. I guess I didn't look at the humans.lol I'm not 100% certain what that means. Is it one rank to one skill or all skills? It used to be 1 additional point per level.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2009)

One simple weapon is allowed... spear or morningstar do 1d8, staff is a double weapon.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 28, 2009)

Aeson said:


> No armor and no weapon? I'm not so sure about that.lol




Magics can fix no armor and he can have a staff  It really can be decent build, believe me... Not overpowering like with monk but really fun however


----------



## Theroc (Oct 28, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Theroc, your skills look to be a little off to me. You should have a total of 20 to spend (8+2 per level) as a rogue.
> 
> As a human you get 1 additional rank at 1st and another at each other level. I can't believe I haven't seen that before. I guess I didn't look at the humans.lol I'm not 100% certain what that means. Is it one rank to one skill or all skills? It used to be 1 additional point per level.




I would say 1 rank in 1 skill per level(though if you wanna give me an additional rank in every skill for levels, I won't object...  )

So, 20 skillpoints for Rogue, and 2 for human, total 22?  (Unless I put favored class levels into the mix)


----------



## Aeson (Oct 29, 2009)

Theroc said:


> So, 20 skillpoints for Rogue, and 2 for human, total 22? (Unless I put favored class levels into the mix)



 That sounds right to me.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 29, 2009)

Good thing I took Intimidate... Looking scary is a good way of keeping peace


----------



## Theroc (Oct 29, 2009)

Skills updated.  Added my bonus for favored class to my skills(since this guy is less about fighting and more about sneaking, lol)

Is there any mechanical stuff missing?  If not I'll get to work fleshing out his appearance and biography.  I tend to start light on the bio and flesh out stuff as things continue.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Remili Tessaro
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] 
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 14 (2d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (03p.)     [B]CMB:[/B] +2         [B]Dmg Red:[/B]none
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (05p.)     [B]CMD:[/B] +6         [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1 (03p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        [B]ACP:[/B] -2 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +X    +4    +0    +X    +X    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1          +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +4          +7
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +1          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Rapier                 +6     1d6+1      18-20x2
Shortsword                +5     1d6+1      19-20x2
Composite Shortbow        +5     1d6+1      20-20x3
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Sylvan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[i]Rogue[/i]
Sneak Attack +1d6

Trapfinding: A rogue adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps
and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.

Evasion: A rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility.  If she makes a successful
Reflex saving throw against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, she instead takes no damage.
Evasion can be used only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.

Rogue Talent: As a rogue gains experience, she learns a number of talents that aid her and confound her foes. 
Starting at 2nd level, a rogue gains one rogue talent. She gains an additional rogue talent for every 2 levels
of rogue attained after 2nd level. A rogue cannot select an individual talent more than once.

Rogue Talent Chosen: Trap Spotter 

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Weapon Finesse
Combat Expertise


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 24       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Acrobatics                 2    +4    +3     +9
Appraise                   1    +2    +3     +6
Bluff                      2    +1    +3     +6
Climb                      2    +1    +1     +4
Diplomacy                  2    +1    +3     +6
Disable Device             2    +4    +3     +9
Disguise                   1    +1    +3     +5
Escape Artist              1    +4    +3     +8
Sleight of Hand            2    +4    +3     +9
Stealth                    2    +4    +3     +9
Perception                 2    +1    +3     +6
Perform: Dance             1    +1    +3     +5
Use Magic Device           1    +1    +3     +5 
Sense Motive               2    +1    +3     +6
Intimidate                 1    +1    +3     +5

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Chain Shirt             100gp   25lb
Masterwork Rapier       320gp   02lb
Shortsword               10gp   02lb
Composite(+1) Shortbow  150gp   02lb
ArrowsX20                 1gp   03lb
MW Thieves Tools        100gp   02lb
Backpack                  2gp   02lb
Potion of CLW(x2)       100gp   --lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]38lb      [B]Money:[/B]10pp 115gp 30sp XXcp

                           [B]Light   Medium   Heavy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               43   44-86   87-130   260   650

[B]Age:[/B] 24
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Darkly Tanned
```
*Appearance:* 


*Background:*


----------



## Aeson (Oct 29, 2009)

I think it looks good.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry everyone. Today has been a doozy. When I get home I'll make the time to get things moving in the game.


----------



## Wereserpent (Oct 30, 2009)

Aeson said:


> Sorry everyone. Today has been a doozy. When I get home I'll make the time to get things moving in the game.




It is okay. It is going well so far.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 30, 2009)

Added Remili to the RG, realized rogues are not proficiency with composite bows, so I just dropped the composite and put the 75 gold back into my pool.  I'll try and come up with a general history after reading into Varisia.  It will be a fairly short bio, as I prefer building 'history' ingame as opposed to beforehand, as elaborate backstories tend to make me feel as if I were placed in a straitjacket as far as roleplaying goes.  Apologies for the delays on getting him fully completed.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 30, 2009)

If you're ready to start we can bring you in the room as a member of the staff.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 31, 2009)

Aeson said:


> If you're ready to start we can bring you in the room as a member of the staff.




I can be ready, unless you need a history/appearance section written up.


----------



## Aeson (Oct 31, 2009)

If you can come up with an apperance go ahead and introduce yourself. If nothing else call yourself roguishly handsome.lol


----------



## Theroc (Nov 1, 2009)

Hm... now I need to figure up a reason for Remili being staff.  Did you mean hired previously as protection, like the others?  Or did you mean some other form of staff.  Just wondering, as Remili would be the type to be participating IN the tournament, gambling for greater fortune.  Would being staff prevent him from participating?


----------



## Aeson (Nov 2, 2009)

You can a gambler if you'd like. Being on staff was the fastest way to get everyone together.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 2, 2009)

Aeson said:


> You can a gambler if you'd like. Being on staff was the fastest way to get everyone together.




Well, is there rule against staff participating?  As if I can be 'undercover' and still provide the service, my character could do that as well.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't worry about it. The games are about to begin.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 3, 2009)

Hm... just realized I forgot traits for Remili.  Where can we find the allowable traits for our characters?


----------



## Aeson (Nov 4, 2009)

I think some links were posted up thread. Paizo's website has a free download of traits.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 4, 2009)

If jumping forward was too quick for you guys we can always backtrack a bit.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 4, 2009)

Not at all. Giving some time to socialise and then jump forward to action is a good way imo.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 4, 2009)

Upthread?  Blast!  Can anyone give a page estimate?  roflmao.

Or can I just look up the pathfinder wiki and use those?


----------



## Wereserpent (Nov 4, 2009)

Aeson said:


> If jumping forward was too quick for you guys we can always backtrack a bit.




It was fine with me.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 4, 2009)

Theroc said:


> Upthread?  Blast!  Can anyone give a page estimate?  roflmao.
> 
> Or can I just look up the pathfinder wiki and use those?




Here: Post 53


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 5, 2009)

Aeson said:


> If jumping forward was too quick for you guys we can always backtrack a bit.



Jumping forward is find by me.


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2009)

No problems with jumping so far. Go for it.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm going to give the others a chance to reply. That's a good thing because I got some poor rolls for Claud and Remili. Does IC go down a lot?


----------



## Theroc (Nov 6, 2009)

Aeson said:


> I'm going to give the others a chance to reply. That's a good thing because I got some poor rolls for Claud and Remili. Does IC go down a lot?




No more often than Enworld glitches and acts up, I'd say.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 14, 2009)

Hang in there with me guys. We're going into the first combat I've done in pbp so I might miss a few things.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 14, 2009)

*On the Move*

we're moving on Monday, so my postings may be a bit sporadic until may Internet catches up with me. 

Aeson. I'll try my best to keep up. But if I don't feel free to NPC Ti. His plan is to use non-lethal,unarmed attacks to know, first the women and them any other thug unconscious.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2009)

Did my attack hit?


----------



## Aeson (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry. You were last so I was waiting for the others. Your attack failed to hit.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 27, 2009)

I've been waiting for Nakeb to act but I guess his action is just continued from the last round. So are we waiting for the bad guys to act? Sorry, I've been distracted the last few days. I have a lot going on. I'll try to get the bad guys going as soon as possible.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2009)

Glad this game is going on. But please remember I cannot post on the weekend.


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2009)

Aeson said:


> I've been waiting for Nakeb to act but I guess his action is just continued from the last round. So are we waiting for the bad guys to act? Sorry, I've been distracted the last few days. I have a lot going on. I'll try to get the bad guys going as soon as possible.




Yes. Nakeb ordered the caster to retrieve the rope from his bag but there hasn't been any action by the caster yet. So Nakeb, at least, is waiting on bad guys.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 30, 2009)

Again I'm sorry. I have the actions up for the bad guys.


----------



## Wereserpent (Dec 3, 2009)

I think I am next since Lyra just went, but I am currently blinded, so Rorgar should really be next.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 4, 2009)

Already posted action. Lightning arc at the woman.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 8, 2009)

Does that take more than one round or are you doing it again?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2009)

I didn't get a confirmation of either hitting or missing.

Auto-ing the second use was fine.

Sorry for missing that it was my turn again.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 10, 2009)

I've dropped the ball myself.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought the map folio for this adventure path. I've had it in my backpack the last few days. I think that was a mistake. Some of the maps are torn but still usable.


----------



## Aeson (Dec 16, 2009)

Did I miss something again? Are we all waiting for someone else to make a move?


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2009)

Apparently me


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2009)

You wouldn't happen to have a quick map of the situation?


----------



## Aeson (Dec 17, 2009)

Is IC still down? Rat I need an attack roll from you.

I'll have to see about the map. I can try putting one together but by then the fight could be over.lol


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah sorry. I'll edit it in. 1d20+6=21, 2d6+3=6


----------



## Aeson (Dec 23, 2009)

I edited my in game post so I'll edit this one. For those that read it already, I got my answer. For those that haven't read it, don't worry about it.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry the holidays kind of brought things to a stop. We should be able to get things back on track.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm just back, too.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool. 

We need to find which rock Theroc is hiding under and get him to post something.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2010)

About Theroc:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/270153-theroc-out-commission.html


----------



## Aeson (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Theroc (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm back mostly, catching up on stuff.  If I have things straight, it's not Remili's turn to shoot a bandit yet.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 14, 2010)

> The others make for the exits.



They didn't get the money right?


----------



## Aeson (Jan 16, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> They didn't get the money right?



 No. Too heavy.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 21, 2010)

The first combat round is over if no one takes further action against the fleeing thugs. I intend to give out XP at the end of encounters so that is forth coming.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 22, 2010)

XP for the encounter is 1600 total. Rounded up it's 230 each.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 22, 2010)

Shall we update our sheets now, or wait until we level up?


----------



## Aeson (Jan 22, 2010)

Do which ever is easiest for you. I provided the numbers in case someone wants to keep track as they go along. It's the way my in person groups have done it. Less of a burden on the DM if the players know when they're ready to level.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jan 24, 2010)

I added the 230 XP to my character.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2010)

Galeros said:


> I added the 230 XP to my character.



Same here.


----------



## Aeson (Jan 29, 2010)

Rat Signal Activate!!!!
Calling all rats. Calling all rats.
Be on the look out for blackrats in the area.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 1, 2010)

Where in the Nine Hells did you get that ?

I'm here. Sorry about disappearing for a week. I took a vacation in the Abyss.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay, I'd managed to forget that Theroc's character wasn't integrated as part of the security gig, and since Nakeb spent most of the fight trying to play fair with the caster, I'm not sure he'd even have seen him fighting on the party's side. Anyone else who was near him who could give him a nod so he's not left out?

jason


----------



## Theroc (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, Remili wasn't part of the gig, and he was trying to hide the whole time and remain inconspicuous so as to avoid getting into any trouble, and go back to trying to win the prize money, lol.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 2, 2010)

Well someone's got to grab him along. Lyra just did


----------



## Aeson (Feb 2, 2010)

Since he was hiding Lyra should make a perception check vs his hide. I should have asked for one from everyone. Since I didn't I'll let it go this time and say she was able to see. Next time I'll try to make sure I ask for a roll.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 2, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Where in the Nine Hells did you get that ?
> 
> I'm here. Sorry about disappearing for a week. I took a vacation in the Abyss.



 Google can be your friend or your worst nightmare. 

How is the Abyss this time of year?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 2, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Since he was hiding Lyra should make a perception check vs his hide. I should have asked for one from everyone. Since I didn't I'll let it go this time and say she was able to see. Next time I'll try to make sure I ask for a roll.




Whoops... Sorry about that. I tend to put drama before dice when it's appropriate, so I didn't think through 



Aeson said:


> How is the Abyss this time of year?




It froze over...


----------



## Aeson (Feb 3, 2010)

That's another reason I was letting it slide. Got to get him in on it somehow.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Jason. Where you at?


----------



## jkason (Feb 9, 2010)

Gah! So sorry! Have been swamped with RL. Catching up on the IC thread soon as I post this.

jason


----------



## Aeson (Feb 10, 2010)

It's okay. Just checking. We all know life is more important.


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2010)

Aeson said:


> It's okay. Just checking. We all know life is more important.




Appreciate you understanding. And always feel free to NPC Nakeb if it's holding up the game (which hopefully won't be again anytime soon!).


----------



## Aeson (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey I'm planning on taking a semi-break during Lent so I can't fault others for real life issues. I say semi-break because breaking the fast on Sundays is allowed. Since two of the things I'll "fast" on is internet and gaming it'll be tough to do. What I'll do is for the six weeks is check in and update on Sundays. I know weekends are bad for most people but that's okay. If anyone has issues I'll be happy to discuss it in private. Don't want to cross the no religion line.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 11, 2010)

*Treasure List*

This is what is brought in.

58 gp
6 suits of studded leather armor
6 short swords
wand
scroll
bracers
spellbook
masterwork leather armor
rapier
light crossbow with 10 bolts.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2010)

No problem with you posting on Sunday. I will just answer on Monday


----------



## Aeson (Feb 11, 2010)

I think the biggest concern is a huge gap in activity. I know pbp games can be slow at times but I hope folks can stay interested.

And discuss among yourselves how to handle the treasure. I just dish it out.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 17, 2010)

Make your plans to investigate at the warf. I'll be back on Sunday to respond to everything.


----------



## Wereserpent (Feb 17, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Make your plans to investigate at the warf. I'll be back on Sunday to respond to everything.




Okay.

I am waiting for Lyra to respond to me.


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 3, 2010)

I do not want anything other than the wand and scroll (which I already put on my character sheet) so everyone is free to take the rest.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 6, 2010)

I've spent the last 2 days moving into a new house. I don't have internet at home until Monday. I'll do my best to update things now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 8, 2010)

Understood. Real life first


----------



## Aeson (Mar 9, 2010)

Aeson said:


> I've spent the last 2 days moving into a new house. I don't have internet at home until Monday. I'll do my best to update things now.



 Which I meant to do then hell broke loose at work. Apparently Maximus gave the command.

Somehow my book was packed up and now I have to find it.


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 9, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Which I meant to do then hell broke loose at work. Apparently Maximus gave the command.
> 
> Somehow my book was packed up and now I have to find it.




I hope you find it. I know how bad it can be when you do not know where something important is.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 9, 2010)

Hehee, it's been over two years since I moved and there's still stuff that needs to be unpacked. Quite a lot of gaming stuff


----------



## Aeson (Mar 9, 2010)

I need to find a pdf of the modules for Second Darkness. Having extra copies is never a bad idea.lol I'll find the books.

I still have things to move out of my old house that I lived in before the most recent place.lol


----------



## Theroc (Mar 16, 2010)

Aeson, I hate to do it, but I'm really spread too thin in my games, and my posting times will become erratic.

So as not to delay you guys with my bouts of inactivity(which are usually a few days at a time), I'm offering to withdraw if you feel it's a problem.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 17, 2010)

It's part of the package right? At some point someone will need to go. It's okay.

We're going to need a face for the group. I'm not sure Ti is our man.lol


----------



## Aeson (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like we might be down two players. Anyone else? It's an excellent time to step away.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm still willing to play . Just don't post at the moment to not interrupt the talk with the sea salt.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 17, 2010)

Aeson said:


> It's part of the package right? At some point someone will need to go. It's okay.
> 
> We're going to need a face for the group. I'm not sure Ti is our man.lol




Given that I'd created Remili specifically to be the face, I've no objection at all to anyone taking him over for the next part of the adventure.

Granted, I know people generally dislike NPCing someone else's character, I just thought I'd toss that out there.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd like to get us through this encounter even if it means someone else playing Remili. It would be easier to make changes. 

Walking Dad, If you thought it would work you could try talking to someone yourself. The wharf is full of people. You wouldn't have to go far to find someone. Just a suggestion for a way for others to feel involved.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 17, 2010)

Galeros has offered to play Remili in addition to his character. Would anyone want to give playing Lyra a go? It'll only be temporary. We can start looking for other players soon.


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 17, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Galeros has offered to play Remili in addition to his character. Would anyone want to give playing Lyra a go? It'll only be temporary. We can start looking for other players soon.




Yup Yup, I will take over Remili if it is okay with you.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't object.  I made him mostly to play the face after brief inspiration from "White Collar" on USA.  >.>


----------



## Aeson (Mar 17, 2010)

Theroc said:


> I don't object. I made him mostly to play the face after brief inspiration from "White Collar" on USA. >.>



 Galeros you have some TV watching to do.lol


----------



## Aeson (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm starting to find new people. If anyone knows someone that might be interested point them this way.


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 18, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Galeros you have some TV watching to do.lol




LOL.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2010)

Aeson said:


> ...
> 
> Walking Dad, If you thought it would work you could try talking to someone yourself. The wharf is full of people. You wouldn't have to go far to find someone. Just a suggestion for a way for others to feel involved.




But having two conversations at once in one thread becomes difficult. And Rorgar isn't the most subtle guy


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

Aeson -

Walking Dad posted your need for additional characters in another thread. I'm usually looking for Pathfinder games and am willing to play pretty much anything.

There's another fellow named Leif who is likely to be interested as well. If we're welcome, could you let us know what the party needs, and point us in the direction of the Character Creation rules?

If you only have room for one, Leif should get preference as WD's invite was specifically addressed to him - I have no wish to hijack.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2010)

Aeson said:


> I'm starting to find new people. If anyone knows someone that might be interested point them this way.





WD sent me a link to your game can you post soe links to character gen, and what the game is about.

I did read the pervious page where it said you needed a face man but what type of character was the other you are missing?

HM

Mowgli you ninja'd me


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2010)

By all means Mowgli, I didn't want to ignore you. Welcome from me!

I think it is standardr PF, with either heroic point buy or rolling 2d6+6.

Did I missed something, Aeson?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm.. if Leif joins up would there still be room for all of us I see the group as:

Galeros
Walking Dad
Leif
Mowgli
and me... 

Sounds like a nice little game. (hope I didn't miss anyone)

HM


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 18, 2010)

Initial idea is for a Half-Elf Rogue/Bard. Is the group still at second level?


----------



## Aeson (Mar 19, 2010)

We also have ghostcat and jkason. jkason hasn't been on in a few days though. 

Would you guys be willing to take over Remili and Lyra for encounters we're in? The group is in the wharf district of Riddlesport looking for information. Once we're finished or if we can think of a way to intro the characters that makes sense then we can bring in new ones.

Walking Dad had it right. We're also using traits which I believe were posted in this thread. I may have to look for them though. They're still 2nd level so you can start there also.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2010)

Aeson, now I know why my ears were burning today!   I am, indeed, interested if you still have room for me.  Wow, I saw Mowgli, Walking Dad, Holy Man, and Theroc that I know from other games.  I got that it's second level Pathfinder, but what classes, if any, does the party need most?  

If you're already full-up then I guess you might not be needing me now?

BTW, I am familiar with the 2nd Darkness AP, and I find it to be very, very cool!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't mind taking either of them for the duration of the encounter, though I'd prefer to work in my own character when (as soon as) I could. I've tried playing characters made by others for longer periods but find I can't ever really get a feel for them like I can for ones I do myself.

If I take Remili, then replace him with the Rogue/Bard I'm contemplating I'd be the 'face' in each case.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2010)

Just read through the IC thread - looks like a really good group!

I'll make my way through the Player's Guide tomorrow just in case you decide you want me in . . .


----------



## Aeson (Mar 19, 2010)

We have a druid, sorcerer, monk and ranger. The 2 playerless ones are a cleric/barbarian and rogue. The rogue/bard would work well. Write it up and I think we can find a way to work it in. Leif, what did you have in mind? How about you Holyman?

I hope you're not too familiar with it.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2010)

I would give over to being an alt so Leif can join in. I just got my PF book and not sure what I would like to play (so much kool stuff).

Leif you sound siked to play, so go on ahead I'll be lurking about should I be needed.

HM


----------



## Theroc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, Leif, hope you aren't too disappointed, but I'm one of the ones who needs to cut down his games, lol.  Remili was my character.

Anyway, good luck to you guys.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd like for someone to step in to save ghostcat from having to do all the talking.lol HolyMan would you be willing if Theroc can't? 

I'm working on a way to bring Mowgli's character idea in and if he takes Remili it could be a little awkward.lol

Still not sure what to do with Lyra.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2010)

You need a "stand in" for the moment I could help. But not tonight I am off to bed (will check back in before work).

HM


----------



## Aeson (Mar 19, 2010)

A stand in is what I need for now. 

Tome of Secret and Advanced Classes are also allowed in case someone wanted to try those.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2010)

Tome of Secret were allowed 

I always wanted to try the Warlord in there...

[sblock=my 2 cents on the ToS]

Races: Unbalanced

Classes:

- Artificer, Shaman and Spellblade don't follow the 'something cool on every level' philosophy of Pathfinder

- Knight -> Cavalier is better and more well rounded

- Priest -> Oracle without coolness

- Swashbuckler, Warlock and Warlord look nice 

Drawbacks: Nice

Backgrounds: To complicated

Of the rest: Don't like, but Temporary Enchantment 
[/sblock]

BTW: Looks like my 'Summon Players' spell still works


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 19, 2010)

Am I still controlling Remili for now? Or is he being replaced? Or is someone else taking him over?


----------



## Aeson (Mar 19, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Tome of Secret were allowed
> 
> I always wanted to try the Warlord in there...
> 
> ...



 It does look like your spell worked. Thank you.
I thought I made the book available before. I'm sorry if I didn't or you missed it. 


Galeros said:


> Am I still controlling Remili for now? Or is he being replaced? Or is someone else taking him over?



 I sort of forgot. I was trying to find a way for people not to play 2 characters and for those that want a chance to do a little something. Again sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2010)

Is starting gold average for first level characters, or do we use the 'wealth by character level' table from PFRPG?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2010)

Aeson said:


> ...
> Walking Dad had it right. We're also using traits which I believe were posted in this thread. I may have to look for them though. They're still *2nd level* so you can start there also.






Mowgli said:


> Is starting gold average for first level characters, or do we use the 'wealth by character level' table from PFRPG?




We started with 1,000gp.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2010)

Danke! Hopefully I'll have Astrid posted up today for review.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok it is before work and you need a stand in I could do that, while Mowgli and Leif confrim some characters. (oh and by the way my next PF character will be a monk specializing in CMB)

So let me know who you wish me to take and RP for now and I'll do some IC reading to get updated.

HM

EDIT: Almost forgot WD is a powerful wizard indeed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm having serious modem or router problems - making good progress on my character but posting is likely to be sporadic at least through the weekend.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 20, 2010)

HolyMan if you can take Remili for a bit that would be great. 

Astrid? Is she always in the company of a crazy scientist?lol


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 20, 2010)

Aeson said:


> HolyMan if you can take Remili for a bit that would be great.




If HolyMan is taking over Remili then allow me to hand him over.

*Hands Remili over to HolyMan*

There you go! Make sure to keep him clean!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2010)

"HolyMan puts the half eaten chocolate chip cookie in his other hand and accepts Remili."

Clean OPPS!!  I's gots a character cleaner around here somewhere will keep'em clean. LOL

And please Galeros call me HM  Nice to meet ya

HM


----------



## Aeson (Mar 20, 2010)

Galeros, you can get all girly and play Lyra if you want.lol


We'll call you HiM, HolyMan.


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2010)

Aeson said:


> We have a druid, sorcerer, monk and ranger. The 2 playerless ones are a cleric/barbarian and rogue. The rogue/bard would work well. Write it up and I think we can find a way to work it in. Leif, what did you have in mind? How about you Holyman?
> 
> I hope you're not too familiar with it.



No, I'm  not too familiar with it.  I own one or two of the installments, but haven't read enough to spoil anything.  I just meant that it's a cool concept, but, of course, my character knows not even that much!  I'd be ever so slightly inclined to play a paladin, if I didn't have to be L/G.   We have a ranger, you say.  A fighter would be nice, as would a cleric, or even a wizard.  Gee, that narrows it down, doesn't it? 



HolyMan said:


> I would give over to being an alt so Leif can join in. I just got my PF book and not sure what I would like to play (so much kool stuff).
> 
> Leif you sound siked to play, so go on ahead I'll be lurking about should I be needed.
> 
> HM



I am pretty psyched, indeed, but part of that was from thinking I'd get to play with you and Theroc.   Maybe Aeson will let you play now???


Theroc said:


> Well, Leif, hope you aren't too disappointed, but I'm one of the ones who needs to cut down his games, lol.  Remili was my character.
> Anyway, good luck to you guys.



Yeah, I am, actually!  I was looking forward to getting to play with some new old faces, but now I'll be stuck with a lot of the usual crew.   Oh, well....


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 20, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "HolyMan puts the half eaten chocolate chip cookie in his other hand and accepts Remili."
> 
> Clean OPPS!!  I's gots a character cleaner around here somewhere will keep'em clean. LOL
> 
> ...




Okay HM!



Aeson said:


> Galeros, you can get all girly and play Lyra if you want.lol




If no one else wants to play her...


----------



## Aeson (Mar 20, 2010)

Well don't sound too down about it. I'm a new new face. This is my first pbp game running or playing.lol


----------



## Aeson (Mar 20, 2010)

Published adventures are often designed with a certain level and number of characters in mind. This is a first level and 4 character adventure so we're already bucking the trend with 2nd level and 6 characters. We might be able to add in a 7th character. I just need to figure out how to write out the ones that are exiting.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 20, 2010)

Remili would be easy-ish.  Something more lucrative turns up.  He'd immediately attempt to find a way out of any existing obligations in a way that wouldn't marr his reputation.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 20, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Remili would be easy-ish. Something more lucrative turns up. He'd immediately attempt to find a way out of any existing obligations in a way that wouldn't marr his reputation.



"My dream job at Arkansas has opened up. Screw the Atlanta Falcons, I'm outty." 

Something like that?lol


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

*Astrid Banaisteoir (Submitted for GM Approval)*

Astrid's moved o'er to the RG - see here there or under the 'PbP Characters' link in my sig!


----------



## Theroc (Mar 20, 2010)

Aeson said:


> "My dream job at Arkansas has opened up. Screw the Atlanta Falcons, I'm outty."
> 
> Something like that?lol





He would, of course attempt to make it as eloquent and polite as possible.


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2010)

Anybody want to clue me in to the races/classes that we have in the party so far?  Except, of course, for Mowgli's half-elven Bard/Rogue.  Oh, wait, someone just told me that, didn't you, Aeson?    My memory isn't what it used to be....

Anyway, I'm thinking of a plain-ol' Elf Fighter. (25 point-buy for stats, like Mowgli used?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2010)

Half-Elf Monk - ghostcat
Human Sorcerer (air) - Galeros
Half-Orc Druid - WD
Dwarf Ranger - jkason

slots to fill:
Human Rogue - Theroc
Human Barbarian/Cleric - Blackrat


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe I'll make that an Elf Cleric

Or maybe an Elf Fighter/Cleric multi-


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2010)

You can get informations about the settings gods here:
Portal:Religion - PathfinderWiki

*Elf Religion*

 Although elves will worship any deity that strikes their fancy, the large majority worship the goddesses Calistria and Desna, and to a lesser extent, Nethys. They tend to have a less formal relationship with the divine, seeing the gods as general inspiration, and are not tied down with the particulars of dogma.[2]  Other gods worshiped by the fair folk include Findeladlara, the goddess of art and architecture, Ketephys, god of the hunt, and Yuelral the Wise.  These last three are deities particular to the elven pantheon, and are not worshiped by other races.[3]


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok, I'm thinking definitely an Elf Fighter, with maybe a level of Cleric thrown in for giggles.  He'll definitely use the Elven Curve Blade as his primary melee weapon.   I hope to have him up and posted soon.


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2010)

Gah. I thought being on vacation while my out of town visitors were here would give me plenty of time to keep up with my games, but that didn't turn out to be the case at all.   I am still here, just erratic for a little while. 

jason


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2010)

jkason said:


> Gah. I thought being on vacation while my out of town visitors were here would give me plenty of time to keep up with my games, but that didn't turn out to be the case at all.   I am still here, just erratic for a little while.
> 
> jason



And this is new HOW??//  j/k


----------



## Aeson (Mar 23, 2010)

Astrid looks good. We can put her into play right away. Move the character info over to the character thread which is in my the sig.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 23, 2010)

Should I wait for a cue from you or just drop her in?


----------



## Aeson (Mar 23, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Should I wait for a cue from you or just drop her in?



Wait for the cue. See incoming PM.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 29, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> OOC:
> Sorry, I got confused. For some reason, I though Lyra was talking to someone else.



 There may be some confusion on my side also. Lyra was still talking to the same guy. I could have made my responses a little clearer.

I've had real life stuff going on. I've also had to deal with 2 players leaving and maybe new ones joining. Not to mention the confusing encounter we seem to be having. 

I'd like to see if we can clear up any confusion. Currently you're all talking to an old sailor for information about who hired Angvar and his flunkies. I suggested to Galerous that this might be a test by Saul. I should have made that clearer also. He has seen how you handle yourselves in a fight. Now he wants to see how you handle other parts of the "troubleshootin" job but creating your own contacts. 

Are any of the others still interested in playing? I'm attempting to bring Astrid in now. If Mowgli is no longer interested then it'll just be the next NPC you all meet.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 29, 2010)

I am around Aeson (though about to go to bed work in the morning) for my cameo 

Just never got a go ahead and when I can jump in.

HM


----------



## Aeson (Mar 29, 2010)

If you read the thread and feel that you know what's going on then go ahead and jump in. If you have questions I can try to provide answers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Rorgar is still here, complaining and spotting for suspicious folks, like someone who runs away to warn somebody against us.


----------



## Aeson (Mar 29, 2010)

How about a perception check to go along with that?


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Just did it in the IC thread


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm here and definitely still interested - just waiting for the PCs to find me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I'm here and definitely still interested - just waiting for the PCs to find me.



Just rolled a Perception check


----------



## Wereserpent (Mar 30, 2010)

I am still here of course. Lyra is waiting for the answer to who Astro is.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2010)

Galeros said:


> I am still here of course. Lyra is waiting for the answer to who Astro is.




Isn't he the Jetsons' dog?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2010)

Aeson said:


> If you read the thread and feel that you know what's going on then go ahead and jump in. If you have questions I can try to provide answers.




Finished 17 pages of IC where 1/3 was the very first combat, 

Theroc didn't post to much on Remili, he could have gotten out before Saul offered everyone a job. But he did go along and got a niffty light crossbow and 10 bolts. 

I have a "feel" for the man, likes nice things, wants to enjoy life, and has a personnal code of honor. But what I don't see is an Alignment?? which could have helped.

Remili will cheat and steal but only of he can get away with it, then he figures it didn't happen. (Kind of like the tree falling in the woods theroy...  )

But he would much rather strike it rich (without fighting a dragon for it's hoard) and spend everyday in wine, women, and song.

Ok will post IC to help move things along, you need to find something more lucratibe and wave it in Remili's face to give him an out. (_Look shiny_! )

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2010)

The group: original

Chan-Ti (monk) - played by ghostcat
Claud (sorcerer-air bloodline) - played by Galeros
Lyra (barbarian/cleric) - played by Blackrat
Rorgar (druid) - played by Walking Dad
Nakeb Gutterik (ranger) - played by jkason
Remili Tessaro (rogue) - played by Theroc

The group: extra crispy

Chan-Ti (monk) - played by ghostcat
Claud (sorcerer-air bloodline) - played by Galeros
Lyra (barbarian/cleric) - NPC
Rorgar (druid) - played by Walking Dad
Nakeb Gutterik (ranger) - played by jkason
Remili Tessaro (rogue) - NPC

with extra sides:

Astrid Banaisteoir (bard/rogue) - played by Mowgli
????? (fighter/cleric) - played by Leif

Looks like your replacements truly take care of the holes they are filling.

HM


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

Do I still get to play here?   Cool.  Switch me from fighter/cleric to just plain old cleric, though, please.  I'm getting to like playing them more than anything else, these days.  Let's make this an Elf Cleric, just to be different.  I'll have a name for him before too long, I hope....  

It'll be interesting to me to see how the Pathfinder Cleric stacks up against the 4E cleric [Paragon], since I'll be playing both at the same time, albeit at quite different levels.  BTW, what level are we here, again?


----------



## Aeson (Mar 30, 2010)

You're welcome to stay and play. Everyone is 2nd level. An Elven Cleric will do nicely. What deity will he/she worship?


----------



## Aeson (Mar 30, 2010)

Galeros said:


> I am still here of course. Lyra is waiting for the answer to who Astro is.






Mowgli said:


> Isn't he the Jetsons' dog?



 I love Walter Bishop from Fringe. His assistant is named Astrid and he can never get it right. lol


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

Aeson said:


> You're welcome to stay and play. Everyone is 2nd level. An Elven Cleric will do nicely. What deity will he/she worship?



I think I'll go with Cayden Cailean, and weild a rapier.  Gotta love those gods of ale and wine!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2010)

Leif said:


> I think I'll go with Cayden Cailean, and weild a rapier.  Gotta love those gods of ale and wine!




That was Astrid's choice as well - CC's way cool!


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 7, 2010)

So, I guess we can all be at the tavern now?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2010)

Remili could use a drink and maybe that would find him an out.

HM


----------



## Aeson (Apr 8, 2010)

Can you come up with a story for Remili where he leaves? Something better comes along?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2010)

Going to play it by ear but I believe something could come up in a tavern. Going to review what he said to the guy that sent him and the others here, if he made a promise he maybe inclined to at least finish this part.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

edit: See below


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 8, 2010)

Waaaah, do not leave Rorgar!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Sorry to do this to you, but I got some RL issues and have to drastic  reduce my private computer time / games. Just have Rorgar leaving after a new vision, returning to his tribe.
> 
> I'm truly sorry to do this.
> 
> Happy gaming for you!




Good news. As this is my oldest PF game, I was able to cut something else. Rorgar can stay. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Wereserpent (Apr 8, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Good news. As this is my oldest PF game, I was able to cut something else. Rorgar can stay. Sorry for the confusion




Hooray!


----------



## Aeson (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm glad you're able to stay.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 9, 2010)

Great news, WD! Glad Astrid will actually be able to meet Rorgar!


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2010)

Very happy to have you staying, WD!  Sorry for my recent absence, but I should be getting back up to speed very soon, and may even have a name and background for my Second Level Elf Cleric of Cayden Cailean.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 14, 2010)

Astrid get ready to make an entrance. About time, right?lol

Leif, do you have a character ready? Maybe you can be upstairs living it up with Astrid.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2010)

"Astro" is ready to go!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2010)

> Mowgli  	_ 	is grieving the loss of his dog Sammie. 		 	_




Really? I'm sorry.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, WD.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Astrid get ready to make an entrance. About time, right?lol
> 
> Leif, do you have a character ready? Maybe you can be upstairs living it up with Astrid.



Don't actually have him statted out yet, sorry.  Soon, I hope?  Yeah, upstairs with Astrid sounds good to me, wink, wink, nudge, nudge.

Oh, and sorry to hear about the doggie, Mowgli.  Bummer, that.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2010)

What's our point-buy for stats?

So as near as I can tell from studying the older posts in  OOC, we're basically using Epic Fantasy 25 point buy?  Sound ok to you, Aeson?


----------



## Aeson (Apr 15, 2010)

Sounds right to me.

Sorry about your dog, Mowgli.



I thought I would spice things up a bit. Looks like folks are enjoying the spice.lol


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2010)

Leif said:


> Oh, and sorry to hear about the doggie, Mowgli.  Bummer, that.






Aeson said:


> Sorry about your dog, Mowgli.




Thanks, guys.


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2010)

Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric, is completed and ready to go!
(if you'd just take a look at him in the RG, Aeson, and let me know if what I've done is acceptable or flushworthy?)

(I might have gone out of bounds on buying potions and scrolls?)


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2010)

For those who don't know a new Living World for PF is being discussed here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/275233-living-pathfinder.html

And would like everyone to chime in ecspecially you WD and your sandbox ideal. 

HM


----------



## Aeson (Apr 21, 2010)

Leif said:


> Quenilias Sorfenais, Elf Cleric, is completed and ready to go!
> (if you'd just take a look at him in the RG, Aeson, and let me know if what I've done is acceptable or flushworthy?)
> 
> (I might have gone out of bounds on buying potions and scrolls?)



 Looks fine. You're welcome to jump in at any time.


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Looks fine. You're welcome to jump in at any time.



Thanks!  Actually, I just did so right before I saw your permission.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 21, 2010)

Leif said:


> Thanks!  Actually, I just did so right before I saw your permission.



No problem.


----------



## Aeson (Apr 27, 2010)

If you guys haven't noticed, I'm just letting you do some roleplay. Give everyone a chance to chit chat and we'll move on in a bit.


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear about RL trying to kick you in the butt Aeson. My condolences to you and your family and I wish you all the very best.

HM


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Sorry to hear about RL trying to kick you in the butt Aeson. My condolences to you and your family and I wish you all the very best.
> 
> HM



I second that sentiment.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2010)

I can only second it, too. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ghostcat (May 5, 2010)

I don't really want to do a "me too" post but you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Aeson (May 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

I posted something for you to react to in the other thread as soon as Ti tells you what he saw.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 25, 2010)

Helllooooo?????!!!!


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2010)

Galeros said:


> Helllooooo?????!!!!



Patience, Grasshoppah!


----------



## Wereserpent (Jun 4, 2010)

.......................


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2010)

I will delete my subscription soon. Please PM me, when (/if) this game re-starts.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2010)

Much as I like Astrid, and as fun as this game looks to have been, I'm going have to sacrifice it in favor of other pursuits.

You guys have fun if this one ever picks up again!


----------



## Aeson (Aug 7, 2010)

Sorry guys. I screwed up. I had a lot going on and the game got pushed aside. After a point I guess I didn't have the nerve to come back. I wanted to try running a game. It was becoming too much for me at the time. I don't blame anyone that got upset. Forgive me.


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2010)

So are we pressing onward now, or is this the end of the game?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2010)

Aeson said:


> Sorry guys. I screwed up. I had a lot going on and the game got pushed aside. After a point I guess I didn't have the nerve to come back. I wanted to try running a game. It was becoming too much for me at the time. I don't blame anyone that got upset. Forgive me.




I forgive you 
So, what are your plans? Quitting DMing for now? New game? Re-start this one? I'm ready


----------



## Aeson (Aug 10, 2010)

I"m not sure I'm ready to try running a game again. I might attempt again at a later time.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 10, 2010)

No sweat Aeson, its supposed to be a hobby after all.  if you ever feel like continuing, I'm still up for it


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2010)

I second that, "spooky-kitty"!  It's been a fun game, Aeson!


----------

